# Sticky  Black Magic Hydraulics



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to www.BlackMagicHydraulics.com*


*Black Magic support forum on LayItLow.com --> layitlow.com/forums/blackmagic*​

link to old topic​


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

does anyone know if i can use a camero rear end on my 67 fastback so i can ride on 13'' with the skirts on cause they rub


----------



## rIdaho

...I threw on a 90fleetwood ass under my 74' last summer, and they tuck deep!!! easy too(bout 8 hrs as a backyard boogie!!!)...as of a camaro, im not tooo sure :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

$325.00*
*Note: Powerballs, Cylinder sizes, and Deep Cup Upgrades available upon request for additional $....No other upgrades available on this special!!!*


----------



## CadillacTom

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2011, 06:36 PM~19779765
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> 
> $325.00
> Note: Powerballs, Cylinder sizes,  and Deep Cup Upgrades available upon request for additional $....No other upgrades available on this special!!!
> *


----------



## AK5000

How much for a pair of the 22" telescopings cylinders with deep cups and donunts and shipping to 98006?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by AK5000_@Feb 4 2011, 02:03 PM~19788521
> *How much for a pair of the 22" telescopings cylinders with deep cups and donunts and shipping to 98006?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!!* :wow:


----------



## MUFASA

WTF IS UP W RON LATELY ?????


----------



## los.santos.cutty

yo! my black magic fam... just moved out of the 702...and wanted to kno if theres any shops in the 805 area that sells BMH??? oj ,ron, M,let me know i cant switch my shit to any thing elses im strictly BMH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by los.santos.cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 11:10 AM~19922854
> *yo! my black magic fam... just moved out of the 702...and wanted to kno if theres any shops in the 805 area that sells BMH??? oj ,ron, M,let me know i cant switch my shit to any thing elses im strictly BMH
> *


Hit up the Famous Jerry Lamb, he does our tech-line


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 21 2011, 02:31 PM~19924539
> *Hit up the Famous Jerry Lamb, he does our tech-line
> *


GOOD MOFO RIGHT THERE.....NO **** :happysad:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2011, 07:29 PM~19911899
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!! :wow:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Feb 21 2011, 11:12 PM~19929213-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MOFO RIGHT THERE.....NO **** :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cars looks real nice playa.. :worship: .. No meds either, a week out and we'll have some.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Feb 22 2011, 05:45 PM~19934866
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19937780
> *Cars looks real nice playa.. :worship: .. No meds either, a week out and we'll have some.
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:
> *


  QUALITY PARTS = PERFORMANCE


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 PM~19937780
> *Cars looks real nice playa.. :worship: .. No meds either, a week out and we'll have some.
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:
> *


Sup Tell Jess to lmk bout those dates


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2011, 07:36 PM~19779765
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> 
> $325.00
> Note: Powerballs, Cylinder sizes,  and Deep Cup Upgrades available upon request for additional $....No other upgrades available on this special!!!
> *



ANY PICS AVAILABLE...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres is the 2 pump









and the 3 pump


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 08:50 PM~19992661
> *I will get you 1 tomorrow, we have been extremly swamped with orders so be patient
> *


What up Ron :cheesy:


----------



## mandini

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandini

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2011, 04:36 PM~19779765
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> 
> $325.00
> Note: Powerballs, Cylinder sizes,  and Deep Cup Upgrades available upon request for additional $....No other upgrades available on this special!!!
> *



I want the basic setup swap 10's for 6's shipped to 85013


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*

we could do it, at the same price, 6-8-10 is what the kit can come with.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 11:50 PM~19994647
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> 
> NOT included on these prices!!
> 
> we could do it, at the same price, 6-8-10 is what the kit can come with.
> *


----------



## p-funckimpala

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 9 2011, 09:34 AM~20050094
> *:wave:
> *


sup chip :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala+Mar 9 2011, 10:34 AM~20050094-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Mar 9 2011, 11:14 PM~20055684
> *sup chip :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 9 2011, 11:14 PM~20055684
> *sup chip :biggrin:
> *



Chilln just chippn... you know how I do.....


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 10 2011, 02:17 PM~20060340
> *Chilln just chippn... you know how I do.....
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala+Mar 9 2011, 09:34 AM~20050094-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 9 2011, 10:14 PM~20055684
> *sup chip :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Mar 10 2011, 07:37 AM~20057695
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 10 2011, 03:17 PM~20060340
> *Chilln just chippn... you know how I do.....
> *


----------



## jv89

is there a distributor in Dallas/Ft Worth area? I live in Dallas


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Mar 14 2011, 01:42 PM~20088620
> *is there a distributor in Dallas/Ft Worth area? I live in Dallas
> *


RJ CUSTOMS in Amarillo


----------



## Ahhwataday

Damn that looks good


----------



## public enemy01

Quick ???? I'm getting I piston pump put on my car and wanted to know if I can get a way with partial reinforcements or do I have to do a frame wrap. Oh its on a 82 cutlass and it has 8 batts. any help will b greatly appreciated


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## Groc006




----------



## Ahhwataday

I need some deep cups and 12" comps..who wants a sale?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2011, 05:36 PM~19779765
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> 
> The Back to the Basics Kit....
> 
> 2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and  reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....
> *


Can I get a pm on a price with this kit but with 8 inch cylinders instead of 8's and 10's just 8's and deep cups instead of coil over cups and a 3 ton coil shipped to 98281.

Thank you.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by public enemy01_@Mar 16 2011, 07:53 PM~20109163
> *Quick ???? I'm getting I piston pump put on my car and wanted to know if I can get a way with partial  reinforcements or do I have to do a frame wrap.  Oh its on a 82 cutlass and it has 8 batts.    any help will b greatly appreciated
> *


will be fine


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 24 2011, 09:54 PM~20174573
> *I need some deep cups and 12" comps..who wants a sale?
> *


pm sent  



> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Mar 28 2011, 07:02 PM~20204683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a pm on a price with this kit but with 8 inch cylinders instead of 8's and 10's just 8's and deep cups instead of coil over cups and a 3 ton coil shipped to 98281.
> 
> Thank you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Mar 29 2011, 08:14 PM~20213925
> *will be fine
> *


 :h5:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 30 2011, 01:25 PM~20219557
> *pm sent
> pm sent :cheesy:
> :h5:
> *


sup chip :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big M. U lookin busy at the shop.


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Sup M....Good look'n out on my order! Thanks for all the help... :h5: :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Mar 30 2011, 05:18 PM~20221471-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup chip :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 12 2011, 12:48 AM~20317263
> *Wassup big M. U lookin busy at the shop.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SICK8T4_@Apr 15 2011, 12:29 PM~20346433
> *Sup M....Good look'n out on my order! Thanks for all the help... :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu

whats the best chrome motor for hoppin? price shipped to 40108 thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Apr 20 2011, 08:27 AM~20380203
> *whats the best chrome motor for hoppin? price shipped to 40108 thanks
> *


we got saco mtrs


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 20 2011, 01:45 PM~20381917
> *we got saco mtrs
> *


Here's some pistons we are shipping out today (assembled)









got a few more pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:36 PM~20385648
> *Here's some pistons we are shipping out today (assembled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more pics coming :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: thats what im talkin about,


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r

Do you have the pumphead clamp?


----------



## impalacusTOM

Is it possible to get the whole (pump, dumps, valves, fittings, etc.) assembly made all in black?


----------



## Firefly

Do you guys take Paypal? I'm getting ready to place an order and someplace that takes Paypal would be the most convenient.


----------



## ElMeroPelotero

gear clamps ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Mr.LoWrId3r+Apr 22 2011, 08:27 PM~20399485-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the pumphead clamp?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon.. should be next week sumtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 04:39 AM~20413513
> *Is it possible to get the whole (pump, dumps, valves, fittings, etc.) assembly made all in black?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.. as long as you got green.. we got that black :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 06:14 AM~20421744
> *Do you guys take Paypal? I'm getting ready to place an order and someplace that takes Paypal would be the most convenient.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes we do.. but you got to add 5% to use paypal.. [email protected] :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMeroPelotero_@Apr 26 2011, 01:53 PM~20424382
> *gear clamps ?
> *


next week sumtime :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

While we are having a debate on cylinders, heres a few things we have changed to stay on top of our game....And added a new line!!!! Our _*fastest *_cylinder yet, "The Lighting" .Since the higher volume gears seem to have vanished like Dinosaurs(LOL) we needed to bring back the pressure set-up, and using this smaller I.D cylinder with all our same features as our fat comp cylinder with the same quality








































































TTT for the best cylinders on the market


----------



## stevie d

Stepping the game up yet again


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 29 2011, 08:30 AM~20446627
> *Stepping the game up yet again
> *


Naw that aint shit...Jus wait till what is droppen next, pump technology is about to see new heights :biggrin: 

Stay tuned for the next episode


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 03:29 PM~20448931
> *Naw that aint shit...Jus wait till what is droppen next, pump technology is about to see new heights :biggrin:
> 
> Stay tuned for the next episode
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 03:29 PM~20448931
> *Naw that aint shit...Jus wait till what is droppen next, pump technology is about to see new heights :biggrin:
> 
> Stay tuned for the next episode
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zane

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:36 PM~20385648
> *Here's some pistons we are shipping out today (assembled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more pics coming :biggrin:
> *


were can i get one? and the price? to the 808 with a bad ass motor that can hop off the island.


----------



## chevylo97

Need to get some pricing PM'd to me for some (2) chrome accumulators and (1) adex chrome polished standard duty dump.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam.


----------



## BIG RED

Thanks for the tax time kit fella's. Picked it up last week and dug threw it on Saturday. 

Was very happy with what I got and the fact you guys threw in bolts for my cups and so forth.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bmh fam


----------



## TROUBLESOME

_*I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO*_


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2011, 06:14 PM~20612685
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## houndstooth1964

Whats up guys. 

Placed an order on Friday of last week and need to see when it will be to me. I just tried to call and got a recording saying that the mail box is full. 

Can someone check on an order for Evan Miller? 

Hit me back. 

Evan


----------



## ramiros64

Need some help i have a 79 caprice one pump to the nose and 2 pumps to the rear it wont three wheel at all i lift one side individually and it wont tip over it just leans like if it wants to tip over any body got any ideas ????? It has 12s in the rear coil overs stock lower and upper trailing arms. Another thing when i try to three wheel it standing and push down with some weight it does tip over and actually three wheels is it because i hae no wait ?????


----------



## street star

Im looking for some coils are thy the same price as on your web site ....need a set of 3 3/4


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

145 for our 4.5 tons
135 for our 3.5 tons
125 for our 3 tons

Special this month 4 ton soft ride coils 85 a pair


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 145 for our 4.5 tons
> 135 for our 3.5 tons
> 125 for our 3 tons
> 
> Special this month 4 ton soft ride coils 85 a pair


...


----------



## USF '63

Got this off the BMH website.... You have any in stock? Pics ? Price shipped to 75024

2x3 chrome impala lower trailing arms w/magic balls 

​


----------



## outlawcrewcab

I just got a BMH piston pump. About to install today or tomorrow. My rack has pump mount at 40 deg angle so I can't fill it mounted lines are full how much oil do I need to put in it befor I mount it? Also what pressure do people run in piston?


----------



## MUFASA

outlawcrewcab said:


> I just got a BMH piston pump. About to install today or tomorrow. My rack has pump mount at 40 deg angle so I can't fill it mounted lines are full how much oil do I need to put in it befor I mount it? Also what pressure do people run in piston?


even at 90 degree angle u can still put oil in it !!!


----------



## DIPN714

whaT UP BOSS


----------



## outlawcrewcab

MUFASA said:


> even at 90 degree angle u can still put oil in it !!!


How the fill is next to the block if it's on it's end you wouldn't be able to get oil in it deep enough for the pump mine is motor down tank up.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

USF '63 said:


> Got this off the BMH website.... You have any in stock? Pics ? Price shipped to 75024
> 
> 2x3 chrome impala lower trailing arms w/magic balls ​


 will have a set back from chrome next weekend..420$ plus ship'n 35-40$


----------



## AndrewH

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Special this month 4 ton soft ride coils 85 a pair



???


----------



## Classic Customs

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Naw that aint shit...Jus wait till what is droppen next, pump technology is about to see new heights :biggrin:
> 
> Stay tuned for the next episode


 
:0:cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

Finally someone steps in and gives an alternative to the pro flopper midis  All I need is the cheese now 




BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> While we are having a debate on cylinders, heres a few things we have changed to stay on top of our game....And added a new line!!!! Our _*fastest *_cylinder yet, "The Lighting" .Since the higher volume gears seem to have vanished like Dinosaurs(LOL) we needed to bring back the pressure set-up, and using this smaller I.D cylinder with all our same features as our fat comp cylinder with the same quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the best cylinders on the market


----------



## fullsize67

Need a price on a pair of chrome 6" cylinders.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

fullsize67 said:


> Need a price on a pair of chrome 6" cylinders.


got em in stock ready to go


----------



## Pjay

What's up Fam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> What's up Fam


----------



## bigcadi

:wave: WHAT UP BLACK MAGIC ROLL'N THROUGH SHOW'N SOME LOVE ......


----------



## antgjr

I would like to know price for a pair of 4' #6 hoses a pair of 15' #6 hoses a pair of 8" competition cylinders 3/8" a pair of regular cups 2 pairs of donuts and 4 sw-3 street solenoids shipped to 76306 thank you in advance


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

antgjr said:


> I would like to know price for a pair of 4' #6 hoses 20$ea. 40$ a pair of 15' #6 hoses 45$ea. 90$ a pair of 8" competition cylinders 3/8" the comp cyl are 1/2 port.105$. the 3/8 or street 85$ a pair of regular cups 28$ 2 pairs of donuts 5$pr. 10$ and 4 sw ???-3 street solenoids 9$ea. 27$ shipped to 76306 25-30$ guesstament on the ship'n thank you in advance


 hit me up's when you ready to order


----------



## bigcadi

Are you guys comming to the denver show?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bigcadi said:


> Are you guys comming to the denver show?


simon


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> simon


----------



## bigcadi

THE REAL BIG M said:


> simon


:thumbsup: what day you roll'n in?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Saturday, I hope...LOL


----------



## pinche chico

:thumbsup: much love :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## 85 cc

so was wondering if a frame off a 78 caprice would fit an 85 caprice? thought you guys would know?


----------



## Team CCE

85 cc said:


> so was wondering if a frame off a 78 caprice would fit an 85 caprice? thought you guys would know?


Yes it will uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Team CCE said:


> Yes it will uffin:


:around:


----------



## RegalLimited82

price on whammy , 8 & 12 cylinders and coils for a regal with a v6 everything in chrome shipped 93257


----------



## $ 68 $

How much for 2x3 chrome lower trailing arms with magic balls recessed for a 63 shipped to 98230 and what would the eta be on that?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

RegalLimited82 said:


> price on whammy , 8 & 12 cylinders and coils for a regal with a v6 everything in chrome shipped 93257


pm sent 



$ 68 $ said:


> How much for 2x3 chrome lower trailing arms with magic balls recessed for a 63 shipped to 98230 and what would the eta be on that?


pm sent


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Damn _Summer_ is almost over, and *HYDRAULIC* prices are jumping daily.... Well here's what we at Black Magic Hydraulics are gonna do

I'm gonna offer a kit (_like the back to the basic_) but will have powerballs,a set of 4 ton coils,and these will have backing plates. We will do the 2 pump 4 dump chrome kit for* $960.00* 

It will come with 1/2 aluminum blocks,Hitachi chrome motor,daul port chrome tank,backing plates #8 fenner gears,delta dumps,black 8's and 10 or 12's ,coil-over rear cups,powerballs,4 ton coils all Italian hoses(H.P #6) 6 accumax soleniods,8 switches

Same kit as we did for the _*TAX TIME SPECIAL*_, but with these added features...

I have 20 kits that will be availible, so dont miss out, when its gone it's *GONE*!!!!!


----------



## LocstaH

how much for a couple of chrome motors shiped to lake elsinore ca, 92530 ?

Thanks.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

LocstaH said:


> how much for a couple of chrome motors shiped to lake elsinore ca, 92530 ?
> 
> Thanks.


pm sent


----------



## Team CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> pm sent


Why it gotta be a big secret?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!!* :wow:​


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

_*I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO*_​


----------



## Pjay

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!!* :wow:​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam


----------



## bigcadi

What up BMH¿?


----------



## sinicle

how much for a pair of upper deep cups shipped to 96003?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sinicle said:


> how much for a pair of upper deep cups shipped to 96003?


pm sent


----------



## M.IV.L SPO Thang

the homie the real big m... couldnt figure out how to send pic through pm box so here ya go homie hope this can help..


----------



## DreameR815

wat up homies lookin for a dump coil how much shipped to 60433


----------



## Adams85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Damn _Summer_ is almost over, and *HYDRAULIC* prices are jumping daily.... Well here's what we at Black Magic Hydraulics are gonna do
> 
> I'm gonna offer a kit (_like the back to the basic_) but will have powerballs,a set of 4 ton coils,and these will have backing plates. We will do the 2 pump 4 dump chrome kit for* $960.00*
> 
> It will come with 1/2 aluminum blocks,Hitachi chrome motor,daul port chrome tank,backing plates #8 fenner gears,delta dumps,black 8's and 10 or 12's ,coil-over rear cups,powerballs,4 ton coils all Italian hoses(H.P #6) 6 accumax soleniods,8 switches
> 
> Same kit as we did for the _*TAX TIME SPECIAL*_, but with these added features...
> 
> I have 20 kits that will be availible, so dont miss out, when its gone it's *GONE*!!!!!


is this deal gone? of not how much more to add a pump?


----------



## Airborne

I need some fat cylinders for a pesco 280. What do you guys have?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DreameR815 said:


> wat up homies lookin for a dump coil how much shipped to 60433


22$ plus ship'n 10$:cheesy:



Adams85 said:


> is this deal gone? of not how much more to add a pump?


yes its still go'n.. :biggrin: no upgrades on the summer special :happysad:



Airborne said:


> I need some fat cylinders for a pesco 280. What do you guys have?


what size you look'n for..:ugh:


----------



## Don Pedro

What up Perm:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> What up Perm:wave:


sup player :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Morning fam!!!


----------



## Crazy Bruce

I need two chrome heavy duty high RPM motors with sealed bearings and vented end caps... they need to fit my Pro Hopper G Series II Blocks...

How much shipped to Victoria, BC CANADA??? 

Here's a link to pictures of my current motor... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/28197-british-columbia-fest-2015.html#post14445172


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Contact or pm Big M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## DreameR815

ey BIG M got them dump coils in :thumbsup: now im bak on the calles Majestics C.C. TTMFT:worship:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DreameR815 said:


> ey BIG M got them dump coils in :thumbsup: now im bak on the calles Majestics C.C. TTMFT:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Hey BMH fam.. do u got drop mounts for an 82 caddy in stock.. if so when my boy stops in on Monday for the order ima have him grab them 2:thumbsup:


----------



## glasshizzel

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Heres is the 2 pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 3 pump


HOW MUCH IS THE TOP SETUP IN THE PIC?


----------



## glasshizzel

HOW MUCH?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CovetedStyle said:


> Hey BMH fam.. do u got drop mounts for an 82 caddy in stock.. if so when my boy stops in on Monday for the order ima have him grab them 2:thumbsup:


got ya holms 



glasshizzel said:


> HOW MUCH IS THE 2 SETUP PUMPS?


that was an old special we had.. its over now..


----------



## CovetedStyle

yah u did.. thanks agin M for all ur help my friend and tell ron thanks for jump'n on that for me:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## dalstunter

I've been trying to place an order for a few weeks but no response, trying to see if I call and order or papal????? Thanks


----------



## DIPN714

thanks big guy(((RON))) for re working my #11 gears,,,BACK ON DA BUMBER AGAIN;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CovetedStyle said:


> yah u did.. thanks agin M for all ur help my friend and tell ron thanks for jump'n on that for me:h5::thumbsup:


:wave:



dalstunter said:


> I've been trying to place an order for a few weeks but no response, trying to see if I call and order or papal????? Thanks


sorry you could not get thru.. if you leave a voice mail we will call you back.. or you can send me a pm on here & i will get back to you asap.. if the 1-866-magic-33 is bizy call my direct line 1-702-222-2112... like i said if you get the voice mail jus leave a message i will call you back asap.. thanks :yes:



DIPN714 said:


> thanks big guy(((RON))) for re working my #11 gears,,,BACK ON DA BUMBER AGAIN;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Bionic

Take a look at a video from this summer madness in Sweden
Alot of BlackMagic equipped rides!

- RedheadProductions -


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Bionic said:


> Take a look at a video from this summer madness in Sweden
> Alot of BlackMagic equipped rides!
> 
> - RedheadProductions -


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 72189

do you guys have any battery charger's


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SittinOnChrome said:


> do you guys have any battery charger's


in stock ready to go :cheesy:


----------



## 72189

THE REAL BIG M said:


> in stock ready to go :cheesy:


pm sent


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


Sup AL.... Big Ron said it


----------



## riverratt23

What up BMH? Im needing 4 chrome 8" cylinders how much they run shipped to 42064


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

riverratt23 said:


> What up BMH? Im needing 4 chrome 8" cylinders how much they run shipped to 42064


100$ a set.. so 200$ plus ship'n 35-40$


----------



## riverratt23

Thanks man


----------



## BIGV63

Looking for a pair of 10's chrome shipped to 95126


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIGV63 said:


> Looking for a pair of 10's chrome shipped to 95126


110$ plus ship'n 20-25$ :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam. Just showing some love!


----------



## ALL DAY

i have some old "dinosaur" Reds pumps from the 90's and they are leaking from the block mounting holes.....are BMH aluminum blocks universal? will they bolt right up? 

how much for a pair??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ALL DAY said:


> i have some old "dinosaur" Reds pumps from the 90's and they are leaking from the block mounting holes.....are BMH aluminum blocks universal? will they bolt right up?
> 
> how much for a pair??


yes.. so what size are your blocks..1/2.. 3/4.. they cen. pressure side return.. or is the return on top of block next to the pressure :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## ALL DAY

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes.. so what size are your blocks..1/2.. 3/4.. they cen. pressure side return.. or is the return on top of block next to the pressure :cheesy:


return is on top with the pressure .......they also have air valves on the top of the block but i've never put any air in there because i was never sure how much was safe to put in. So i guess they are air blocks =)

not sure about the size ....are you referring to the thickness of the block or the port size? think the block is about 1" thick and the ports are 1/2"


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ALL DAY said:


> return is on top with the pressure .......they also have air valves on the top of the block but i've never put any air in there because i was never sure how much was safe to put in. So i guess they are air blocks =)
> 
> not sure about the size ....are you referring to the thickness of the block or the port size? think the block is about 1" thick and the ports are 1/2"


It is port size, our 1/2'' blocks are the smallest , when you do 3/4 or 1 the block is concidered a fat block... T

The O.G reds are most likely 3/8 which we dont offer, but you can use a jump fitting coming out the block to adapt to your fitting size


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_only 1 week until the super show.:run:.. make sure to get your orders in_.:thumbsup:.


*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS.. 1-866-MAGIC-33*


----------



## slowhoe2001

I need chrome 8s don't see any on your site how can I get them?


----------



## PapaBear2o9

how much for the all out chrome setup with 3 pumps and 14s


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_jus a few days until the super show.:run:.. make sure to get your orders in_.:thumbsup:.


*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS.. 1-866-MAGIC-33

:run:*



slowhoe2001 said:


> I need chrome 8s don't see any on your site how can I get them?


100$ plus ship'n 



PapaBear2o9 said:


> how much for the all out chrome setup with 3 pumps and 14s


it all depends it you jus want a reg. chrome 3pump set up w/14s.. or you want it w/all the bells & whisels :biggrin:


----------



## PapaBear2o9

whole chrome out setup....just wanting price...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PapaBear2o9 said:


> whole chrome out setup....just wanting price...


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hollywood

3 adel II's polish/chrome shipped to 98116 price please


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Big Hollywood said:


> 3 adel II's polish/chrome shipped to 98116 price please


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*THANKS EVERYONE THAT STOPPED BY FROM OUT OF TOWN.. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE.:wave:. OLD FRIENDS & NEW..


BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Anytime homie


----------



## NIGEL310

HOW MUCH YOU 2 PUMP AND 3 PUMP SETUP. LOOKIN FOR LAY N PLAY BASIC SETUP FOR 94 BIG BODY CADDY.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

NIGEL310 said:


> HOW MUCH YOU 2 PUMP AND 3 PUMP SETUP. LOOKIN FOR LAY N PLAY BASIC SETUP FOR 94 BIG BODY CADDY.


pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks for shipping the box or should I thank oj. Hahaha lol


----------



## DA HITTA

if u need more info hit me up rick 760.609.3692 an ROLLIN IS GOING TO COVER THE SHOW.


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## BIGKILLA503

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *THANKS EVERYONE THAT STOPPED BY FROM OUT OF TOWN.. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE.:wave:. OLD FRIENDS & NEW..I SHOULDA DROPPED BY AND PUT THAT 64 ON YA.......*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIGKILLA503 said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS EVERYONE THAT STOPPED BY FROM OUT OF TOWN.. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE.:wave:. OLD FRIENDS & NEW..I SHOULDA DROPPED BY AND PUT THAT 64 ON YA.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> lol.. is that rite.. but yea your car was work'n hella good at the after hop.. look'n good too :ninja:*
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

pm sent


----------



## BIGKILLA503

THE REAL BIG M said:


> BIGKILLA503 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. is that rite.. but yea your car was work'n hella good at the after hop.. look'n good too :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx.but I'm still looking for that tre. I owe you guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## rbruce

what will i need for my 1986 4 door fleet wood cadi street low low 2 pump besides the kit what else will i need of corse batteries and charger coils and witch ones and drop mounts any thing and wile i have you what kit will be best for a sweet ride i would like to hop a little and 3 wheel if not my kids will think my low rider is week lol sorry for the stupid questions but this will be my first hydro set up and i dot want to be disappointed i plan on doing as much reinforcing as i can with the frame on and for shipping i work in UT and live in oregon can i stop buy and buy in a face to face manor its not to far out of my way thank bruce


----------



## customcutlass

im still looking for a good 3 pump setup with 12 or 14 in cylinders but want chrome with power balls can u pm me a price n pics plz thanx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIGKILLA503 said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx.but I'm still looking for that tre. I owe you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> i got you homie.. yea that would be a bad ass hop.. :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> rbruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> what will i need for my 1986 4 door fleet wood cadi street low low 2 pump besides the kit what else will i need of corse batteries and charger coils and witch ones and drop mounts any thing and wile i have you what kit will be best for a sweet ride i would like to hop a little and 3 wheel if not my kids will think my low rider is week lol sorry for the stupid questions but this will be my first hydro set up and i dot want to be disappointed i plan on doing as much reinforcing as i can with the frame on and for shipping i work in UT and live in oregon can i stop buy and buy in a face to face manor its not to far out of my way thank bruce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea if you could stop by the shop that would be great.. or jus give me a call & we can get something together for you..:thumbsup: 1-866-624-4233
> 
> 
> 
> customcutlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> im still looking for a good 3 pump setup with 12 or 14 in cylinders but want chrome with power balls can u pm me a price n pics plz thanx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

GOOD LOOKING OUT* BIG PPEEERRRMMM*!!:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

EXCANDALOW said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT* BIG PPEEERRRMMM*!!:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup surfer! How u been


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

bladders??


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

whatup ill be sure to post pics when i get that setup to the house and in the car. Then well post pics of what it can do... Let me know when everything gets shipped out.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> whatup ill be sure to post pics when i get that setup to the house and in the car. Then well post pics of what it can do... Let me know when everything gets shipped out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ME OOOOOOOW My Kittty..


----------



## BUD




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BUD said:


> View attachment 407760


Suppppppp Bud


----------



## Junior LOC

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Suppppppp Bud


What up, Thanks for calling me back with that info regarding your Pumps Homies... Much love


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..*:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















and one for the shop cat







_


----------



## Junior LOC

Don Pedro said:


> _Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for the shop cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



BWAHAHA!! Good one


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I think that would have been Big-M ...But i'll let him know. Thanks Homie,We are rider here, and I'm sure it shows...


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

wut are the details on the sidewinder pump? how much for it jus how it is in the pic?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

LIL-SPANKS said:


> wut are the details on the sidewinder pump? how much for it jus how it is in the pic?
> View attachment 412952


1030$


----------



## BUD

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Suppppppp Bud


What up gangsta? How's Vegas treatin' u?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BUD said:


> What up gangsta? How's Vegas treatin' u?


Very well...Thank You. I'm just tryin to get my own little piece of this earff....(lol) sup wit u foo


----------



## Junior LOC

LIL-SPANKS said:


> wut are the details on the sidewinder pump? how much for it jus how it is in the pic?
> View attachment 412952


NICE!!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## BUD

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Very well...Thank You. I'm just tryin to get my own little piece of this earff....(lol) sup wit u foo


Been better, but we're back at home around family and startin to rebuild...


----------



## antgjr

I would like to know price of 2 Italian dumps 2 3/8 hex pipe plugs and a 3/8 inline check valve shipped to 76306


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

antgjr said:


> I would like to know price of 2 Italian dumps 2 3/8 hex pipe plugs and a 3/8 inline check valve shipped to 76306


we stopped carrying them, They are crazy priced...Twice the cost of a delta ,and if your using them too hop ,we do real squares... Sorry Brotha< but I feel the prices are stupid high and not rite for our customers


----------



## antgjr

No hopping just lay and play its for my daily thanks for the info y'all are good people for that I will just get some deltas till later I will be placing my order hopefully by today


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Thanks for everything, i will get with you guys in a few months for this one. I will post pics of the 63 trunk when its done in a couple months. The cars getting media blasted right now.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

Price on slip yoke for gbody shipped to 93444 pm price


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> Price on slip yoke for gbody shipped to 93444 pm price


pm sent


----------



## candypaintedlac82

any tax time special on kits for this year?


----------



## SJ RIDER

candypaintedlac82 said:


> any tax time special on kits for this year?


 X2 CROSSING FINGERS


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG

Looking for a price on some acumlators and a slip yoke for my 76 glasshouse shipped to 78589 thanks ...


----------



## SCLA

do u have a distributor out here in cali?


----------



## Dado

Got my order today, thanks again for the fast turn around time...48 hours is fast as shit. Oh and good lookin on tne keychain:biggrin:


----------



## 1lo84regal

sup BMH. can u price check me a single pump (something simple, its jus for my rear set up) single dump set up but i need cyls of 8" and also need 14" for my rear? im from texas 78332. thanks.


----------



## Str8crazy80

shoot me a PM! im in need of some 4 ton springs and id like em' chrome if at all possable?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SJ RIDER said:


> X2 CROSSING FINGERS


Oh Yes we will be doing some deals....Smokin deals.



BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Looking for a price on some acumlators and a slip yoke for my 76 glasshouse shipped to 78589 thanks ...


P.M me or "The Real Big-M" you number and we will get you what you are looking for...The glass houses have 2 or 3 different tube diameters ,so we want correct fittment.!!!



SCLA said:


> do u have a distributor out here in cali?


Jerry Lamb in the 805 area. I am down every other week and can meet to deliver parts??? LMK ..But no distrib in L.A area



1lo84regal said:


> sup BMH. can u price check me a single pump (something simple, its jus for my rear set up) single dump set up but i need cyls of 8" and also need 14" for my rear? im from texas 78332. thanks.


Same thing ,P.M us your Number and we will get you the rite equipment for a killer price...Sooo many different things we can do,this way you can get the exact parts you need ..FAST



Str8crazy80 said:


> shoot me a PM! im in need of some 4 ton springs and id like em' chrome if at all possable?


We dont offer a 4 ton coil anymore. 3 ,3.5 ,3 &3/4 or 4.5 I will see what we have in stock tomorrow..


----------



## toker1

Do u have a distributer in the central valley?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

toker1 said:


> Do u have a distributer in the central valley?


We do. Sergio from Navarro's customs.. I don't have the number rite now, but they also sell on EBAY...can hit them there too


----------



## toplessvw

is Triple X customs still selling your stuff in BC no contact info on your web site. If they are what is there contact info
Thanks


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We do. Sergio from Navarro's customs.. I don't have the number rite now, but they also sell on EBAY...can hit them there too


*NAVARRO CUSTOMS 709-4838
531 E. CHESTNUT AVE. TULARE CA. 93274*
*Black Magic Hydraulics Central California Distributor!!!!!
*


----------



## Str8crazy80

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We dont offer a 4 ton coil anymore. 3 ,3.5 ,3 &3/4 or 4.5 I will see what we have in stock tomorrow..


----------



## antgjr

I would like to know price for a pump with # 9 marzocchi pumphead 1/2 inch cp steel block w/ logo chrome HD Hitachi motor chrome tank chrome rods polished backing plate w/ logo shipped to 76306 thanks


----------



## Abelito

Hello Ron, this is Abel. I used to be in Latin Style when you had your shop in Vista. I had a 64girl Rivi. I have a 91brougham now that I want to lift. Can you recommend a good shop with fair prices? I want 2 pumps set up. Main thing is standing 3 wheel. BTW YOU SURE BLEW UP. I REMEMBER ED DOGGS ISUZU . YOU SURE GOT IT DOWN NOW. CONGRATS AND MUCH RESPECT.


----------



## Pl432

Looking for a two pump kit thats got a lil more then the street kit on the site. Would that be the voodoo or something dirrent? Price with four switches 8s n 12 chrome cylinders.


----------



## 2012scionxb

do you sell any 1 pump kits for front and back, 8" cylinders for both? I have 2012 scion xb, just want something to get low and be able to play a little, no hopping


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fam! Jus droppin in to say wassup!


----------



## DreameR815

ey homie u got ne adjustable trailing arms for a 65 impala hit me up


----------



## Joost....

For my homie Anthony i have created this front-to-back setup for his `77 Monte Carlo. It was designed to have the best of both worlds, the performence of the new school and the looks of the old school.

It consists of 2 Black Magic extra thick rounded aluminum blocks with external pumpheads, 2.5 litre tanks that feature 1inch fill plugs, 18 and 12 mm hardlining, Adex dumps, 1/2inch checkvalves and 2 small zigzag slowdowns mounted on a steel tray. 

The parts look great, i just LOVE these pumps, big props to Black Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

nice work Joost


----------



## oldsoul

Do you sell already shortened rear ends for 61-64 impalas,if so how much shipped to 93704,thank u


----------



## DIPN714

Pl432 said:


> Looking for a two pump kit thats got a lil more then the street kit on the site. Would that be the voodoo or something dirrent? Price with four switches 8s n 12 chrome cylinders.


I GOT TO PISTON PUMPS WITH OUT MOTORS FRESS #11 GEARS''BIG AL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

sup


----------



## twincam88

anybody know whats up with the MAD HOPPER PISTON PUMP?


----------



## no games 62 63

WAT UP RON,IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT HERR IN AZ AGAIN,THANKS FOR EVERYTHING..PLEASE HIT ME UP AS SOON AS YOU GET A MINUTE TO GO OVER SOME THANGS,THANKS


----------



## goof

Ttt :drama:


----------



## stevie d

goof said:


> Ttt :drama:


Sssssssssssssssssup gooofussssussssss


----------



## Pjay

twincam88 said:


> anybody know whats up with the MAD HOPPER PISTON PUMP?


They r a pain in the ass i have had to fix a few of them


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Preach it brotha...Sup PJ get your parts yet???? 

Got some new shit dropping again....Keep yo eyes peeled


----------



## magoo

Wutt up Ron!........

BMH....... TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Abelito said:


> Hello Ron, this is Abel. I used to be in Latin Style when you had your shop in Vista. I had a 64girl Rivi. I have a 91brougham now that I want to lift. Can you recommend a good shop with fair prices? I want 2 pumps set up. Main thing is standing 3 wheel. BTW YOU SURE BLEW UP. I REMEMBER ED DOGGS ISUZU . YOU SURE GOT IT DOWN NOW. CONGRATS AND MUCH RESPECT.


What's crackin Homie....Man that was a long 17 years ago....Haha... Thanks our business has done well for itself..Good product almost sells itself,but when we have a good crew behind it--------It goes ballastic...



Pl432 said:


> Looking for a two pump kit thats got a lil more then the street kit on the site. Would that be the voodoo or something dirrent? Price with four switches 8s n 12 chrome cylinders.


Even tough we call it our street kit, it does have some performance. Our new design of a Rockford gear is snappy and builds good pressure. The Tax sale ends today, and would be a great kit for the price. 980.00 and if you want to upgrade the front to a 3/4 block and larger check with Y-block/oil-system would could do that for 120.00 more ...kit would have 4 switches and come with 8 and 12's also coil-over rear and powerballs



Joost.... said:


> For my homie Anthony i have created this front-to-back setup for his `77 Monte Carlo. It was designed to have the best of both worlds, the performence of the new school and the looks of the old school.
> 
> It consists of 2 Black Magic extra thick rounded aluminum blocks with external pumpheads, 2.5 litre tanks that feature 1inch fill plugs, 18 and 12 mm hardlining, Adex dumps, 1/2inch checkvalves and 2 small zigzag slowdowns mounted on a steel tray.
> 
> The parts look great, i just LOVE these pumps, big props to Black Magic :thumbsup:


Lookin good...Are those a crimp or swedge style tube fitting......looks different than what we use????? how good do they work



no games 62 63 said:


> WAT UP RON,IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT HERR IN AZ AGAIN,THANKS FOR EVERYTHING..PLEASE HIT ME UP AS SOON AS YOU GET A MINUTE TO GO OVER SOME THANGS,THANKS


Same at you bro....Hit me on a p.m ..Finally getting a little spare time with the sale ending... Can get back on here and ruffle the feather abit



magoo said:


> Wutt up Ron!........
> 
> BMH....... TTT


Yes Sir...we doing the damn thang ma brotha


----------



## Cuban Dave

I wanna know do you sell chrome coils 2-4 tons?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Cuban Dave said:


> I wanna know do you sell chrome coils 2-4 tons?


We do, P.M me details what kinda car and ,hopping or not, motor ,front or rear coils??? I'll quote ya out on some


----------



## Cuban Dave

PM sent


----------



## Pjay

*T.T.T. Whats up fam *


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]_Coronado Customs will be in the Phoenix Az area this weakend. If anyone wants BMH parts or the latest Lowrider Scene magazine brought send me a pm and avoid shipping charges._​


----------



## Clutch100

Price on complete chrome rearend with chrome upper and lower t-arms for caddy coupe to T9H 1Z8 Canada?


----------



## juan85buick

hey wussup, was just wondering if you guys got any deals on setups an parts going on,,? thanks..


----------



## Big Poppa

NEED A PRICE ON A PISTON PUMP, W/ CHROME MOTOR AND TANK POLISHED BLOCK. ALSO NEED WITH ADEX DUMP #11 GEAR, Y-BLOCK, FITTINGS AND HARD LINED. 3-1/2 TON COILs FULLSTACK CHROME AND A PRICE ON THE GREEN. THANKS


----------



## 81cut

need a price for 80's model caddy adj. upper and adj. lower trailing arms. driveline with slipyoke, steering linkage, also a arms wrapped and molded both uppers and lowers, uppers extended 2". all in chrome shipped to 79701


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Clutch100 said:


> Price on complete chrome rearend with chrome upper and lower t-arms for caddy coupe to T9H 1Z8 Canada?


hit up jeff at switches & things.. or jan at kaotic customs



juan85buick said:


> hey wussup, was just wondering if you guys got any deals on setups an parts going on,,? thanks..


we jus had the tax kit sale.. we will probley have something come;n up soon as we get caught up//


Big Poppa said:


> NEED A PRICE ON A PISTON PUMP, W/ CHROME MOTOR AND TANK POLISHED BLOCK. ALSO NEED WITH ADEX DUMP #11 GEAR, Y-BLOCK, FITTINGS AND HARD LINED. 3-1/2 TON COILs FULLSTACK CHROME AND A PRICE ON THE GREEN. THANKS


hit up pj's 505 customs 505-927-3332



81cut said:


> need a price for 80's model caddy adj. upper and adj. lower trailing arms. driveline with slipyoke, steering linkage, also a arms wrapped and molded both uppers and lowers, uppers extended 2". all in chrome shipped to 79701


pm sent


----------



## ILLEGALRDDA

i ordered chrome coils 4,5 ton & i don't have any answer about my request,please send me a track n number...


----------



## Angelboy32

im new to the low lows i just got my first car 86 monte i just put in 42" moon roof n a ls clip now i want to juice it but kind of lost and when i ask ne one in my city they ask me to join there club so i never call back my car is just to cruz with the wife n my daughter i might get all crazy with it but for now a club aint me ..... my ? i want to know what do i have to do to have my car stand still 3 wheel and what size cylinders should i go with i know 8 in the front but what in the back i heard 12z r good ...... also i dont have pumps so whats a good price to pay and what is too much and are different brands really that much different i been reading about magic so far so good please send me in the right direction it will be highly appreciated thank you*​*


----------



## Angelboy32

how much for 3 pump set up


----------



## BIG RED

Need to get a set of seal for my rams. Bought the tax time kit last year and one started leaking but would like to buy enough for 4 to 6 rams so I have extra. 

Need to know what info you need on the rams to get the right seals from you. Thanks.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

ILLEGALRDDA said:


> i ordered chrome coils 4,5 ton & i don't have any answer about my request,please send me a track n number...


Be patient bro'...:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Angelboy32 said:


> how much for 3 pump set up


pm sent :biggrin:



BIG RED said:


> Need to get a set of seal for my rams. Bought the tax time kit last year and one started leaking but would like to buy enough for 4 to 6 rams so I have extra.
> 
> Need to know what info you need on the rams to get the right seals from you. Thanks.


pm sent :cheesy:



PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Be patient bro'...:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ILLEGALRDDA said:


> i ordered chrome coils 4,5 ton & i don't have any answer about my request,please send me a track n number...


pm sent.. it got shipped out already...


----------



## no games 62 63

JUS CRUIZIN' THRU,PROPS TO BIG M,RON,OJ AND THE BMH CREW IN VEGAS FROM AZ...PEACE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

no games 62 63 said:


> JUS CRUIZIN' THRU,PROPS TO BIG M,RON,OJ AND THE BMH CREW IN VEGAS FROM AZ...PEACE


:h5:


----------



## 1lo84regal

Sup bmh. Need a price on the best pump motor u have. Im n tx 78332. I goin start off at 72 volts at the motor. I will have 6 noids double stacked. Paypal ready.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64

You guys sell aarms for a 64 impala extended 1 inch


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

1lo84regal said:


> Sup bmh. Need a price on the best pump motor u have. Im n tx 78332. I goin start off at 72 volts at the motor. I will have 6 noids double stacked. Paypal ready.


pm sent :cheesy:



MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> You guys sell aarms for a 64 impala extended 1 inch


yes we do...pm sent.


----------



## B.Clark

you sell chrome lower a-arms for a 94 towncar


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

B.Clark said:


> you sell chrome lower a-arms for a 94 towncar


pm sent :tongue:


----------



## DIPN714

WAITING;;;;BOSS;;;:worship:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## bluburban

In need a slip n stub for a 90 town car can I get a price and shipped to Texas 79045 I got a chrome g body telescopic drive shaft I'm trying to trade for a town car one but every body wants a cash price and I don't know how much to sell it for till I see how much one will run me for the t/c


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam!


----------



## daoriginator64

introduced by paul here in ny using black magic for aloooong time! heres the setup i did on my bomb


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thats looks sic...Just need some motor supports and Bullet motor cap to top it off

Thank You for posting pics, We much appreicate it.....

*BMH* To The Top


----------



## Hannibal Lector

daoriginator64 said:


> introduced by paul here in ny using black magic for aloooong time! heres the setup i did on my bomb


Looks really good.


----------



## daoriginator64

thanks how much are those motor end caps? i think it will set off the setup


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

daoriginator64 said:


> thanks how much are those motor end caps? i think it will set off the setup


75.00 raw or 85 show polished


----------



## 93brougham

Do you guys have any pics of your heavy duty rear-ends for big body caddies?


----------



## spruced up

What's UP BMH How much for the best single pistonpump with all the upgrads u can do to it including dump. I will need cylinders, hoses and any thing else I will need for nonstop hoping. Can u give me a price for everything raw and chrome?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

spruced up said:


> What's UP BMH How much for the best single pistonpump with all the upgrads u can do to it including dump. I will need cylinders, hoses and any thing else I will need for nonstop hoping. Can u give me a price for everything raw and chrome?


Looks likr u wanna be some big inches homie? Awesome choice playa


----------



## spruced up

Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks likr u wanna be some big inches homie? Awesome choice playa


Building a 64 SS Malibu and no stand up!!! Any suggestion on getting the most inchs out of 16 inch cylinders and drive the car from the big SA in the OC to BMH for some magic adjustments and to the hopshop for a quick hop!!! Also have 20 in cylinders if I need to.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

spruced up said:


> What's UP BMH How much for the best single pistonpump with all the upgrads u can do to it including dump. I will need cylinders, hoses and any thing else I will need for nonstop hoping. Can u give me a price for everything raw and chrome?





spruced up said:


> Building a 64 SS Malibu and no stand up!!! Any suggestion on getting the most inchs out of 16 inch cylinders and drive the car from the big SA in the OC to BMH for some magic adjustments and to the hopshop for a quick hop!!! Also have 20 in cylinders if I need to.


pm sent


----------



## spruced up

Looks like BMH is the way to go for me! let me know what u think for the rearend on the chevelle Thanks! Did BMH Do Popeyes 63? I mean build that lock up how many inches did he do when he first had it out? If u don't mind me asking?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*Popeye *has a caddy??? I think you mean Big-M .....But yes....That is Th*eRealBig-M's *car here on LIL


----------



## Anson72

I need a y-block with male outlet fittings for the hoses for this pump. Not sure if its 3/8 or 1/2.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Anson72 said:


> I need a y-block with male outlet fittings for the hoses for this pump. Not sure if its 3/8 or 1/2.
> 
> View attachment 498353


ours have female pipe....but you can use a nipple . Never seen a male pipe Y -block...we have them 1/2 or 3/4 and are 35.00


----------



## Anson72

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> ours have female pipe....but you can use a nipple . Never seen a male pipe Y -block...we have them 1/2 or 3/4 and are 35.00


Ok thanks. I will call in the next couple days and order it.


----------



## bluburban

bluburban said:


> In need a slip n stub for a 90 town car can I get a price and shipped to Texas 79045 I got a chrome g body telescopic drive shaft I'm trying to trade for a town car one but every body wants a cash price and I don't know how much to sell it for till I see how much one will run me for the t/c


So I guess bmh don't carry any for a town car


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

bluburban said:


> So I guess bmh don't carry any for a town car


Yes we do, They use 2 type, I would need you to wrap making tape around the full diameter of the driveline, and cut it where it overlaps...This will make sure we get you the correct slip for your car... They range in price from 200.00 to 225.00 depending on the stub size..... Call Big-M here at the shop and he'll get ya hooked up.....

We have both slips styles instock


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]








***U_*pper adjustable summer special**_**... with axle pivot bushings *$190.00* (lincoln,caddy,caprice) specify when ordering


----------



## fullsize67

Got any non hopping springs in chrome for a x-frame?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

sent ya pm


----------



## DIPN714

GOT MILK'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Check out the Hydraulic Topic for "hot Summer specials" postin up new deals everyday....

For rest of June and July...

Our _*Adel-II*_ O.G finish Super duty for *$300.00* shipping anywhere in the U.S

*

raw upper adjustables w/pivot bushings 190$

linc,caddy,caprice.. & g-body
*







[


----------



## KLASSICK CC

TTFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Any sales on 2 pumps kits @ BMH?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BMW740i said:


> Any sales on 2 pumps kits @ BMH?


none at the moment.. but maybe soon


----------



## DR.Luxurious

THE REAL BIG M said:


> none at the moment.. but maybe soon


Lol how soon? Like couple of days soon


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BMW740i said:


> Lol how soon? Like couple of days soon


idk the date yet.:dunno:. in the next week or 2 :x:


----------



## DR.Luxurious

THE REAL BIG M said:


> idk the date yet.:dunno:. in the next week or 2 :x:


Ok I looking to get a 2 pump kit ASAP


----------



## charlies85cutti

BMW740i said:


> Ok I looking to get a 2 pump kit ASAP


X2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BMW740i said:


> Ok I looking to get a 2 pump kit ASAP


pm sent



charlies85cutti said:


> X2


pm sent


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> GOT MILK'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''LOL


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## WHISPERS_LoK

need some 14" cylinders. how much?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WHISPERS_LoK said:


> need some 14" cylinders. how much?


pm sent


----------



## carlito double

I was wondering how much 3 black magic pumps and 6 batteries would be worth....there the exact same kind of the middle one in this pic ..let me know thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Check out the Hydraulic Topic for "hot Summer specials" postin up new deals everyday....

For rest of June and July...

Our _*Adel-II*_ O.G finish Super duty for *$300.00* shipping anywhere in the U.S

*

raw upper adjustables w/pivot bushings 190$

linc,caddy,caprice.. & g-body
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

carlito double said:


> I was wondering how much 3 black magic pumps and 6 batteries would be worth....there the exact same kind of the middle one in this pic ..let me know thanks
> View attachment 508430


pm sent


----------



## TRU-RYDA

Hey Ron, did you get my PM. We need parts down under too :yes:


----------



## DIPN714

BEST DEAL IN TOWN;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## micster8

Do you have pics of this ADEL--Our _*Adel-II*_ O.G finish Super duty for *$300.00* shipping anywhere in the U.S


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

micster8 said:


> Do you have pics of this ADEL--Our _*Adel-II*_ O.G finish Super duty for *$300.00* shipping anywhere in the U.S


I've been asked a few time to show the *Adel-II* valve we have on sale...

I also want to show the benifits of our dump over the competitions... All *USA* made ,and assembled by *ME* !!!! 

All our *Adel's* are super duty, we dont offer 2_ styles_ ,just the *best*!!!









Main body is 7075 aircraft grade aluminum, hard anodised, A-2 heat-treated tool steel, spool and sleeve with a lap of .0005 , Monel release pin, Stainless bottom plate which is .080 over sized

70 durometer BUNA o-rings with split-coil teflon back ups









Exploded veiw of components









Bottom hardware 1/4-28 x 5/8 Mil Spec , 308 stainless bottom plate









And our exclusive soleniod candle. This candle can be dissambled for chroming or re-winding if candle is ever shorted or burnt.









Another plus for _*Black Magic*_, Our candle uses 19 ga. 200c magnet wire and has more winding wraps then any other solenoid, Mil spec, nickel plated connector with vulcanised rubber pin mount...

















If the candle needs to be rewound , it's only 65.00 instead of a new candle for 140-150 like most..


_*ON SALE *_till end of July for *$300.00 shipped* !!!! (in US only)

65 in stock and ready to ship

Dealers inquiries welcome


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Awesome deal big dawg. Also ur dumps are 1oo% warranty if the wounded wire is still intact.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This Saturday


Thanks for the invite Homie, I'll let the guys know....I'll be in Florida on Friday.....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

T T T :run:


----------



## micster8

Got my ADELL in today. Thanx BMH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

JUST WANT TO INFORM THE MASSES , THAT THE *BMH* CREW IS GOING ON VACATION, WE WILL BE CLOSED FROM _7-21-12_ AND RETURN THE 2OTH ON *MONDAY

SORRY FOR ANY INCONVIENCE . 


THANK BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*we back in the mofo house.. hit us up for all your hydraulic & suspension needs..*_


----------



## Mr.lincoln

do u guys sell 4inch cylinders crome?how much for a pair shipped to 30120


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I can make them, then send for chrome...Turn around would be about 3 weeks...Tey would have to be made from our comp cylinders...
$135.00 for the pair


----------



## Mr.lincoln

sounds good!..135 shipped or no?..so i jus call bmh an place the order rite?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.lincoln said:


> sounds good!..135 shipped or no?..so i jus call bmh an place the order rite?


plus ship'n  yea jus give us a call 1-866-magic-33 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lincoln

THE REAL BIG M said:


> plus ship'n  yea jus give us a call 1-866-magic-33 :thumbsup:


sweet  i will give u guys a call when i have the $$$ ready!..thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.lincoln said:


> sweet  i will give u guys a call when i have the $$$ ready!..thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..

First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!









_Kit includes_:
2= Chrome 1/2" High pressure Aluminum blocks pumps ,with backing plates and choice of *Rockford* 9 or 11 gears size
(4) _U.S made_ *Delta Power *Dumps (new High presure design and heavy duty solenoid)
Choice of 6''-8'' _US made.._ Silver Bullet cylinders for the front 
Choice of _US made.._ 10" -12" Silver bullets for the rear
Deep front cups and donuts, coil-over rear and _US made_ *Magic Balls *TM
(2) _US made_ 15'-6" High Pressure # 6 hoses ,with bite to wire crimped fittings 
(1) 4' H.P # 6 rear hose
(1) 3' H.P # 6 rear hose 
(6) *Accumax* soleniods and connectors
Choice of (4) *Carling* or (8) *Space* switches, 15 ft of 9 wire,

Retail Price $1175.00
Sale Price *$1060.00

*








# 2 is our *Professional Series Kit
*Kit Includes:
(1) 3/4" Competition High flow center pressure pump with backing plate and *Rockford* gear 
(1) 1/2'' Competition Center Pressure pump with backing plate and* Rockford* gear
(1) High Pressure ,High flow *Oil System* dump,3/4" fittings and *Stucchi *check, 3/4" Billet Y-block
(2) _US made _*Delta Power* dumps, with 1/2" fittings and *Stucchi* check
Same _cylinders,cups,hoses,switches and soleniods_ as listed in the above kits

Retail Price $1499.00
Sale Price *$1255.00

*#3 is our *3 Pump Professional kit 










*Kit includes: 
(2) Chrome 1/2" super street pumps with backing plates and *#9 Rockford* gear
(1) Chrome 3/4" High flow competition pump with backing plate and *#11 Rockford *gear
(2) _US made_ *Delta Power* dumps, 3/8" chrome fitting kit, with 3/8th *Pneutrol* checks 
Same Fittings,checks,cylinders,cups, and hoses as listed above in Kits
(7) *Accumax* sleniods
(4) *Carling* switches and 15 ft of 9 wire cord

Retail Price 1699.00 
Sale Price* $1475.00

And if purchasing a kit , we have some killer upgrade availible at smokin hot summer prices !!!!!!

*Add any Pre-cut (2 & 3/4 ton) coil for only $75.00
Add any 3.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $120.00
Add any 4.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $130.00



















On Kits # 2 and 3 , Upgrade to an O.G finish, Super duty *Adel-II* With our exclusive soleniod candle, that can be disassembled and re-wound if ever shorted or burnt ,And not to mention (1) year soleniod warranty and *LIFETIME *warranty on main body ,bottom or spool ...for *$275.00* more OR Chrome & Polished for* $350.00.....*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

We was cleaning up the storage today and I found 10 sets of *Zenith *wheel chips, these are the stamped brass inlay with enamel color and clear enamel coated 

$120 a set , _Get them while they last

_


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh whaaaaa


----------



## CALI-JOE

*RECEIVED MY ORDER IN RECORD TIME WITHIN 24HRS. WOW  THANKS BMH :h5:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> *RECEIVED MY ORDER IN RECORD TIME WITHIN 24HRS. WOW  THANKS BMH :h5:*


:run: :inout: :sprint:


----------



## DIPN714

thanks ron;;gears


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

Any pics of set ups using your accumulators or diagram or how to install????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MR. OBSESSION said:


> Any pics of set ups using your accumulators or diagram or how to install????


ill see if i can find you some :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

Thanks bro would be alot of help


----------



## frameoffz

Do you guys sell the y bone?? How much of so?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

frameoffz said:


> Do you guys sell the y bone?? How much of so?


375$ raw w/extra bracket included.. 475$ chrome w/extra bracket included


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Pics of set up with accumulators?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

frameoffz said:


> Do you guys sell the y bone?? How much of so?


375$ raw w/extra bracket inc.... 470$ chromed :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE

i need some cylinders 16 or 18 how much?


----------



## lowridin82

how much for a rebuild kit for a #7 marzz with heart seal shipped


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG GOOSE said:


> i need some cylinders 16 or 18 how much?


pm sent 



lowridin82 said:


> how much for a rebuild kit for a #7 marzz with heart seal shipped


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## BIG GOOSE

THANKS FOR THE PM:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG GOOSE said:


> THANKS FOR THE PM:thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam!!


----------



## antgjr

I would like to know if a Gen 3 piston kit would fit on one of your 1/2" steel block and if so what's the ticket on it thanks in advance


----------



## antgjr

And just so there is no confusion I got a pump from y'all a while back with 1/2" steel block just want to add the kit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

antgjr said:


> And just so there is no confusion I got a pump from y'all a while back with 1/2" steel block just want to add the kit


yes the piston kit will fit no prob.:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

antgjr said:


> I would like to know if a Gen 3 piston kit would fit on one of your 1/2" steel block and if so what's the ticket on it thanks in advance


250$ comes w/steel tank,rods,bck plate,piston,gage,air stems & o-rings


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*supper show jus around the corner.:run:.

you can call to place your order if you want to pick it up at the shop before the show..

or you can jus come by to get what you need like always.:biggrin:. 

1-866-magic-33*


----------



## mikelowsix4

Hey bro do you have any pics of that osn set up.. 2pump old skool "cruiser series" hydro set up. LMK Thanks Mikelowsix4


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

mikelowsix4 said:


> Hey bro do you have any pics of that osn set up.. 2pump old skool "cruiser series" hydro set up. LMK Thanks Mikelowsix4


yea check out our topic in the hydraulic forum.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## antgjr

How much for a chrome 3/4 steel block for Gen 3 piston kit the block I have needs to be drilled for the rods to fit through so I'm just going to use it on my other pump plus it will help get prohopper out my trunk


----------



## antgjr

The pump head I have is #11 Rockford but I want to try marzocchi later on so I will need both to be able to bolt to it if its possible


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

antgjr said:


> How much for a chrome 3/4 steel block for Gen 3 piston kit the block I have needs to be drilled for the rods to fit through so I'm just going to use it on my other pump plus it will help get prohopper out my trunk





antgjr said:


> The pump head I have is #11 Rockford but I want to try marzocchi later on so I will need both to be able to bolt to it if its possible


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks for the love & support.:biggrin:.

it was so nice to see old & new friends.:h5:.

with out you there would be no us.:thumbsup:.* 

*BMH*


----------



## 63 gdaddy

i just want to say thanks for the black magic hydrauics set up i got for $5 admission in for the ride to rizzeara


----------



## LunaticMark

Nice chatting with you. Glad the setup went to someone deserving. Next time you come out, we'll have to have you by earlier so I can give you a proper tour. I was exhausted after the week getting ready for the show!


----------



## Firefly

Real Big M, please check your PM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Firefly said:


> Real Big M, please check your PM


yea sorry it took so long to get back.. was jus hella bizy with the super show.. ill hit up as soon as i talk it over with ron.. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 87regalbulitnotbought

can any one tell me how to set up my pumps for 4 dumps to the rear pump to stand 3 i have 2 inch exstended a arms and 16s in the back and its bridged


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

87regalbulitnotbought said:


> can any one tell me how to set up my pumps for 4 dumps to the rear pump to stand 3 i have 2 inch exstended a arms and 16s in the back and its bridged


pm sent
:ninja:


----------



## Pjay

LunaticMark said:


> Nice chatting with you. Glad the setup went to someone deserving. Next time you come out, we'll have to have you by earlier so I can give you a proper tour. I was exhausted after the week getting ready for the show!


U act like u actually did something :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark

Well.. i did... just not for you... Lmao!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Helllloooooooo maaaark


----------



## ELEGANCIA HOPPER

T T T 
BMH #1


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Young Wilson

Happy thanksgiving ron, oj, big m and to everyone at black magic.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Young Wilson said:


> Happy thanksgiving ron, oj, big m and to everyone at black magic.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

what's the ticket on the adel II?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

$325.00 for an O.G super duty and $395.00 chrome and polished S.D


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I got a real good used one for 245.00 in classifeds... Came off my radical monte.... carries full lifetime warranty...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good shit brotha. looks like u busy at the shop puttin in some work


----------



## LunaticMark

julio said:


> Can I get a price on double pump with a super duty ? Looking to hit high numbers what you recommend ? Post a pitcure also please and how many battery's ill need . I'm running 2 pumps 6 battery now . My front end is not reinforced dose the whole frame need it or stress points? It a 83 monte. Thanks


The main thing you should do is reinforce the frame completely before you try to do ANY big numbers. What kind of "big" numbers are you talking about? Do you want regular pumps or piston pumps? What size blocks and fittings do you want? There are so many variables to deal with like suspension mods and things like that. We need a little more info to be able to tailor your setup to your needs.


----------



## 87monteonthree

Hey Ron can I join black magic I'm 12 and I want to be apart of the Crüe. My father won the hydralic set up in Vegas and u drove him to his hotel. I will be at Kentucky and last year I met u and we tuck a pic thanks peace and I got a 87montecarlols


----------



## DeeLoc




----------



## jdog78

any 3 pump set up deals available? sent u a pm also.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

jdog78 said:


> any 3 pump set up deals available? sent u a pm also.


we got some tax specials come'n at the end of jan.:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey Ron or Big M can you send me OJ's number...lost all my contacts, thanks!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Chevillacs said:


> Hey Ron or Big M can you send me OJ's number...lost all my contacts, thanks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva

i need 6 elbows that come off the block, and 1 y block, pm price shipped to 62844:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

cwb4eva said:


> i need 6 elbows that come off the block, and 1 y block, pm price shipped to 62844:h5:


pm sent..:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

THE REAL BIG M said:


> we got some tax specials come'n at the end of jan.:biggrin:


 when ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE REAL BIG M said:


> we got some tax specials come'n at the _*end of jan*_.:biggrin:






pinche chico said:


> when ?


:facepalm:


----------



## regal.1980

How much are you guys chrome delta dumps


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

regal.1980 said:


> How much are you guys chrome delta dumps


we got polished for 65$


----------



## CLNSHVNnDRAGGN

What do you guys use on your fittings on preassembled pumps? I have a unused 2/2 whammy setup I picked up off a buddy who was hurtin for cash and I'm trying to pull it apart to switch to 4 dumps but can't get the damn fitings to budge. Any suggestions?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CLNSHVNnDRAGGN said:


> What do you guys use on your fittings on preassembled pumps? I have a unused 2/2 whammy setup I picked up off a buddy who was hurtin for cash and I'm trying to pull it apart to switch to 4 dumps but can't get the damn fitings to budge. Any suggestions?


bolt the pump down to a table thats not gona move & use a bigger wrench :cheesy:


----------



## CLNSHVNnDRAGGN

Thanks


----------



## 64imp-lowlow

Got all my parts in today! Thanks again Big M :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CLNSHVNnDRAGGN said:


> Thanks


:biggrin:



64imp-lowlow said:


> Got all my parts in today! Thanks again Big M :thumbsup:


no prob. homie..:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

looking thru your site, are cylinder priced as singles or pairs?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> looking thru your site, are cylinder priced as singles or pairs?


pairs... some of the prices on the site need to be updated.. hit us up at the shop for pricing.. 1-866-magic-33.. :biggrin:


----------



## ford rx7

wanting to get a price and list of whats included in a two pump kit with 1 piston. i want basically piston to nose with square dump and supporting hoses as well as larger port front cylinders if needed. i want a rear pump with 4 dumps and i want to run 16 inch cylinders not sure if ill need a bigger tank or remote reservoir to support 16s(please advise me) ill also need price on front (3.5ton) and rear (2 TON)coils as well as two accumulators. does kit include all necessary fittings and hoses and if i need additional parts or upgrades please note accordingly. i work 8-6 every day and dont have time to call. you can email me at [email protected]
i would also like to know the additional cost to upgrade to 22 telescopics and package price to also get a slip and stub w/spring for g body adjustable uppers and drop mounts.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ford rx7 said:


> wanting to get a price and list of whats included in a two pump kit with 1 piston. i want basically piston to nose with square dump and supporting hoses as well as larger port front cylinders if needed. i want a rear pump with 4 dumps and i want to run 16 inch cylinders not sure if ill need a bigger tank or remote reservoir to support 16s(please advise me) ill also need price on front (3.5ton) and rear (2 TON)coils as well as two accumulators. does kit include all necessary fittings and hoses and if i need additional parts or upgrades please note accordingly. i work 8-6 every day and dont have time to call. you can email me at [email protected]
> i would also like to know the additional cost to upgrade to 22 telescopics and package price to also get a slip and stub w/spring for g body adjustable uppers and drop mounts.


pm sent


----------



## caprice on dz

whats the going rate for 4' #6 and 15' #6 hoses?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> whats the going rate for 4' #6 and 15' #6 hoses?


pm sent


----------



## Riderz-4-Life

Need a price on 10" cylinders and a set of power balls.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Riderz-4-Life said:


> Need a price on 10" cylinders and a set of power balls.


pm sent


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Big M long time no hear. its time I need a price on a chrome gen 3, but steel tank im gonna paint it, adex and fittings shipped to sacramento. Out the door homie. Those adel 2s any good?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Big M long time no hear. its time I need a price on a chrome gen 3, but steel tank im gonna paint it, adex and fittings shipped to sacramento. Out the door homie. Those adel 2s any good?


hey whats up holms..:h5: yea its been a min..pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

Price on 22"cylinders and cups


----------



## Brandon757

What's up? Are you doing any sales on set-ups for the tax season? Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WICKED DREAMS said:


> Price on 22"cylinders and cups


22'' tele 245$ tele cups 70$ 



Brandon757 said:


> What's up? Are you doing any sales on set-ups for the tax season? Thanks


yea we should have something posted up by the 15th :thumbsup:


----------



## 56CHEVY

U have any LV dumps available in chrome?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

56CHEVY said:


> U have any LV dumps available in chrome?


yep.. 225$ :cheesy:


----------



## 87cuttie

Wats a price on a 2 pump set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

87cuttie said:


> Wats a price on a 2 pump set up


we got tax time specials coming up on the 18th.. jus keep an eye out for the tax specials to save you some money on the kit..:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

do you still sell carling switches? need (2) 6 prong & (4) 3 prong to 21225 if you do


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> do you still sell carling switches? need (2) 6 prong & (4) 3 prong to 21225 if you do


yes we do.. pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag

:yes:


----------



## 8t4mc

THE REAL BIG M;164004.60 said:


> we got tax time specials coming up on the 18th.. jus keep an eye out for the tax specials to save you some money on the kit..:biggrin:


can you give us an idea


----------



## caprice on dz

Ordered my switches today, cant wait for them to get here, thier the last item needed


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

red63rag said:


> :yes:


:wave:


8t4mc said:


> can you give us an idea


:dunno:



caprice on dz said:


> Ordered my switches today, cant wait for them to get here, thier the last item needed


----------



## 8t4mc

idea on price.wanting 2 setups


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Wanting to get a price on reinforced tacoma rearend and wishbone for 64 impala in raw finish and upper and lower trailing arms for wifes 85 cutlass raw also to 23663. Thanks.


----------



## chrisdizzle

8t4mc said:


> idea on price.wanting 2 setups


X2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

8t4mc said:


> idea on price.wanting 2 setups


as soon as i kno you will kno.. keep a lookout for the the 15th or by the 18th should have the tax time specials up :thumbsup:



WstSideLincoln said:


> Wanting to get a price on reinforced tacoma rearend and wishbone for 64 impala in raw finish and upper and lower trailing arms for wifes 85 cutlass raw also to 23663. Thanks.


pm sent.. 



chrisdizzle said:


> X2


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

can you pm me a price on raw upper adjustable trailing arms for a b body, 95 caprice, shipped to 21225


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> can you pm me a price on raw upper adjustable trailing arms for a b body, 95 caprice, shipped to 21225


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

still waiting on the tax special


----------



## chrisdizzle

Tax sale?


----------



## lesstime

Coming this week from what i heard


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

8t4mc said:


> still waiting on the tax special





chrisdizzle said:


> Tax sale?





lesstime said:


> Coming this week from what i heard


hit me up at the shop.. i got some tax specials that im do'n now gona post up picks soon.


----------



## chrisdizzle

I called earlier and left a message, I need the chrome 2 pump street set up y'all got up for $999 on your web page. I need price on it shipped to 76116!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

chrisdizzle said:


> I called earlier and left a message, I need the chrome 2 pump street set up y'all got up for $999 on your web page. I need price on it shipped to 76116!


yea thanks we talked earlier..like i told you tho prices needed to be updated.. if you need eny more info let me kno :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yea thanks we talked earlier..like i told you tho prices needed to be updated.. if you need eny more info let me kno :thumbsup:


Sorry homie but I got your voice mail wrong person.


----------



## 8t4mc

Im the guy that called earlier..I asked for no power balls and backing plates.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

chrisdizzle said:


> Sorry homie but I got your voice mail wrong person.


sry holms.. i thought it was you i talked to earlier.:facepalm:. thats the only message i had on the voice mail.. but no problem ill send you a pm on what you look'n for.. thanks homie..:cheesy:



8t4mc said:


> Im the guy that called earlier..I asked for no power balls and backing plates.


yep yep.. :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

Got my carlings yesterday, thanks again.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> Got my carlings yesterday, thanks again.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Papi

What's the price of a #9 Marzocchi gear shipped to 92563?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Big Papi said:


> What's the price of a #9 Marzocchi gear shipped to 92563?


pm sent


----------



## olskoolchevy

ordered my first kit the other day, can't wait to be a part of this BMH family!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

olskoolchevy said:


> ordered my first kit the other day, can't wait to be a part of this BMH family!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

Jus wanna stop in and say what's up to the whole BMH FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## 210callejeros

Looking for a whammy pump set up all chrome shipped to 78228 thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SWIPH said:


> Jus wanna stop in and say what's up to the whole BMH FAMILY!!!!!


:h5:



210callejeros said:


> Looking for a whammy pump set up all chrome shipped to 78228 thanks


pm sent


----------



## MR87LS

GOT THAT PACKAGE TODAY , FAST SERVICE THANKS BMH TEAM , AND THANKS FOR YO HELP BIG M :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MR87LS said:


> GOT THAT PACKAGE TODAY , FAST SERVICE THANKS BMH TEAM , AND THANKS FOR YO HELP BIG M :h5:


thanks homie.. glad i could help :biggrin:


----------



## et8826

What tax special do you have on a 2 pump street set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

et8826 said:


> What tax special do you have on a 2 pump street set up


yes we got a 2 pump street with chrome fittings raw whammy tank,silver bullet med. comp cylinders & pwr balls.. 1000$


----------



## cruisethewhip

Any tax special on just two competetion pumps alone with no plumbing or dumps.. ? Tried sending messages on here but still havent got an answer..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I need a pair of donuts shipped 77407


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

cruisethewhip said:


> Any tax special on just two competetion pumps alone with no plumbing or dumps.. ? Tried sending messages on here but still havent got an answer..


no specials on compitition pumps.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I need a pair of donuts shipped 77407


10$ plus ship'n


----------



## cruisethewhip

THE REAL BIG M said:


> no specials on compitition pumps.


PM me on the price for two my phone isnt letting me see the competition pump prices


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

cruisethewhip said:


> PM me on the price for two my phone isnt letting me see the competition pump prices


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## denverabeyta

How much for comp motor chrome? Need 1, thanks.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

denverabeyta said:


> How much for comp motor chrome? Need 1, thanks.


100$ plus ship'n


----------



## abraham62

Do u still have steel block?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

abraham62 said:


> Do u still have steel block?


negative ghost rider..i wish we did..:happysad:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

What's up homie?I ordered all kinds of parts from u the other day.I really NEED 2 sets of 3 ton springs.When I put in my order,u guys were sold out of the 3 tons.I was told to check back on the 12th.Did u get a shipment of coils in yet?Thanks alot homie.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> What's up homie?I ordered all kinds of parts from u the other day.I really NEED 2 sets of 3 ton springs.When I put in my order,u guys were sold out of the 3 tons.I was told to check back on the 12th.Did u get a shipment of coils in yet?Thanks alot homie.


no 3ton yet homie.. but we got 4ton street coils..


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

I got a candy red 64' Impala & its just a street car/show car homie...How much for 2 sets of 4 ton coils shipped to STL 63118 bro?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

ST. LOUIS FINEST C.C.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> I got a candy red 64' Impala & its just a street car/show car homie...How much for 2 sets of 4 ton coils shipped to STL 63118 bro?


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

I ordered em' last night...Thanks homie.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> I ordered em' last night...Thanks homie.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 56CHEVY

Need some block seals that go where gear goes into block to keep fluid from goin over to motor?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

56CHEVY said:


> Need some block seals that go where gear goes into block to keep fluid from goin over to motor?


them would be shaft seals.. we have steel seals for 8$.. or aluminum blow proff for 15$


----------



## 56CHEVY

THE REAL BIG M said:


> them would be shaft seals.. we have steel seals for 8$.. or aluminum blow proff for 15$


Need 4 blow proofs bro


----------



## wannabelowrider

Much respect to the BMH crew for showing some old fashioned hospitality and turning out another great product for my build. Thanks again Big M and look forward to doing more business in the near future :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

56CHEVY said:


> Need 4 blow proofs bro


got em in stock ready to go.. hit us up 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


wannabelowrider said:


> Much respect to the BMH crew for showing some old fashioned hospitality and turning out another great product for my build. Thanks again Big M and look forward to doing more business in the near future :thumbsup:


thanks homie it was nice to meet you & your fam..:thumbsup:


----------



## 56CHEVY

Whts up big M. Do u got a tracking # for those 4 blow proof gear shaft seals I bought on Friday heading to zip 93725?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

56CHEVY said:


> Whts up big M. Do u got a tracking # for those 4 blow proof gear shaft seals I bought on Friday heading to zip 93725?


you should have em by 2moro..:cheesy:


----------



## +Tongan+

What's the max charge on these accumulaters? Roads are shitty here on Hawaii wanna know what I can charge them at the max... Thanks and Aloha


----------



## +Tongan+

Also what's the rating on these Schrader valves u guys sent with it


----------



## 56CHEVY

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you should have em by 2moro..:cheesy:


Koo bro. Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

+Tongan+ said:


> What's the max charge on these accumulaters? Roads are shitty here on Hawaii wanna know what I can charge them at the max... Thanks and Aloha


i got to find out for you



+Tongan+ said:


> Also what's the rating on these Schrader valves u guys sent with it


400 psi


----------



## +Tongan+

Thanks bradah........


----------



## 56CHEVY

Hey big M. I haven't received those blow proof gear shaft seals I ordered? It's been 5 days and I don't think it takes that long frm NV to CA? Pm me the address u sent them to so I can confirm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

56CHEVY said:


> Hey big M. I haven't received those blow proof gear shaft seals I ordered? It's been 5 days and I don't think it takes that long frm NV to CA? Pm me the address u sent them to so I can confirm


pm sent


----------



## 56CHEVY

Got my order on Saturday before Easter lol. Thanks Big M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

56CHEVY said:


> Got my order on Saturday before Easter lol. Thanks Big M


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We offer ANTI-SQUEEK cup. I will post pic's of it later ,dont have piture here at home.
> 
> It features a aluminum bushing that floats and allows the cylinder to guide quitely thru. It also has a tube shoulder that centers coil up which helps to assist cylinder alignment.
> 
> The bushing is also replaceable if it wears.


 Got this from another post...... You have a pic of this ANTI-SQUEEK cup? Want a better idea of how it works


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Got this from another post...... You have a pic of this ANTI-SQUEEK cup? Want a better idea of how it works


sry no pic.:happysad:. ill see if i can get 1 to put up :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert Just Casual C C

what is the price for a full stack 3 ton coils shipped to 80631 pm me please


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Gilbert Just Casual C C said:


> what is the price for a full stack 3 ton coils shipped to 80631 pm me please


pm sent


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS

Any luck on a pic or more info on the anti squeak cups???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Any luck on a pic or more info on the anti squeak cups???


yea the anti squeak cups are 45$ a pair


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Waiting for price homies...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Waiting for price homies...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Q-vo? homie do you have any coils? I need a set of 3.5 tons and a set of 2 tons shipped to 60076


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

NIMSTER64 said:


> Q-vo? homie do you have any coils? I need a set of 3.5 tons and a set of 2 tons shipped to 60076


we got some coils come'n in..idk what come'n in yet.. hit me up on thursday we should have em in by then


----------



## timlemos

I'm looking for Chrome Tucoma rearend set up for a 64 impala. Stock mounts but no panhard bar. Shipped to 32907. Send PM


----------



## LunaticMark

timlemos said:


> I'm looking for Chrome Tucoma rearend set up for a 64 impala. Stock mounts but no panhard bar. Shipped to 32907. Send PM


y
It'll be $1750.00 shipped. You do have to use a y-bone with that or something that will keep the rear end centered. You cant get away with just the banana bar.


----------



## ssbubbleryder

price for rear lower trailing arms for 64 impala raw with magic balls shiped to 34608 fla


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

MAJESTICS.....DREAM TEAM........BLACK MAGIC........STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ssbubbleryder said:


> price for rear lower trailing arms for 64 impala raw with magic balls shiped to 34608 fla


250$ plus ship'n 45-50$



OLDSCHOOL said:


> View attachment 639411
> 
> MAJESTICS.....DREAM TEAM........BLACK MAGIC........STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS........


:sprint:


----------



## timlemos

LunaticMark said:


> y
> It'll be $1750.00 shipped. You do have to use a y-bone with that or something that will keep the rear end centered. You cant get away with just the banana bar.


I have a y-bone that mounts to the factory location. What would the trailer arms be reinforced, chromed, 1 inch extented with powerballs for the 64 impala to 32907?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

THE REAL BIG M said:


> 250$ plus ship'n 45-50$
> 
> 
> :sprint:


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMMIE........... OLD GEARS ,OLD MOTORS, AND REUSED OIL......LOL
BUT THE CAR LOOKS AND SMELLS NEW. AND IS ON THE BUMPER.....LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

timlemos said:


> I have a y-bone that mounts to the factory location. What would the trailer arms be reinforced, chromed, 1 inch extented with powerballs for the 64 impala to 32907?


our 2x3 boxed trailing arms are 1.5 longer than stock.. the chrome ones are 370$ plus ship'n 45-50$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

OLDSCHOOL said:


> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMMIE........... OLD GEARS ,OLD MOTORS, AND REUSED OIL......LOL
> BUT THE CAR LOOKS AND SMELLS NEW. AND IS ON THE BUMPER.....LOL


:h5:


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Hey I need a chrome 1/2 check valve. My last one only work for a few months. Shipped to BC, v3s2l2.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BMW740i said:


> Hey I need a chrome 1/2 check valve. My last one only work for a few months. Shipped to BC, v3s2l2.


35$ plus ship'n :biggrin:


----------



## DR.Luxurious

What's your guys number?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BMW740i said:


> What's your guys number?


hit us up 1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112..


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

THE REAL BIG M said:


> pm sent :biggrin:


Got my shit faster,thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Got my shit faster,thanks again:thumbsup:


:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks to franks hydraulics
our new phx. area distributor.. hit him up for all your black magic hydraulics parts.. 
fully stocked ready for all your hyd. needs..
602-690-6555..*


----------



## big gonzo

Looking for price on front Rockford chrome setup shipped to 84043


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

big gonzo said:


> Looking for price on front Rockford chrome setup shipped to 84043


525$ plus ship'n.. 45-50$


----------



## $piff

How much for a chrome reinforced wishbone shipped to 95928 any pics of what yours look like


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

$piff said:


> How much for a chrome reinforced wishbone shipped to 95928 any pics of what yours look like


385$ plus ship'n 35$


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMPS;;;;
SUPER FATS 6 INCH STROKES


----------



## chilango1964

*SWITCHES N THANGS Toronto CANADA*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMPS;;;;
> SUPER FATS 6 INCH STROKES


see i told you holms.. thos fat fat be working.. :cheesy:



chilango1964 said:


> *SWITCHES N THANGS Toronto CANADA*


baby blu blu :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

THANKS FOR MY GEARS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup: big AL said it


----------



## DIPN714

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup: big AL said it


*BIG AL SAID IT;;*


----------



## Beetleloc

Does it matter to mix n match solenoids?


----------



## DIPN714

supper fat 6 inch bLACK MAGIC STROKE S IN DA FRONT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## eriks66

What's cost for 2ton srings chrome shorts stacks for rear imoala? Shipp 73119


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Beetleloc said:


> Does it matter to mix n match solenoids?


yes i allways like to use the same type of noids im my set ups.. i dont like to mix em up..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

eriks66 said:


> What's cost for 2ton srings chrome shorts stacks for rear imoala? Shipp 73119


we got 2 3/4 pre cuts chrome 165$ plus ship'n 35-40$


----------



## Kiloz

8" cylinders Chrome
16" Cylinders Chrome
Coil over deep cup 
Power Ball


----------



## abraham62

Do u have any slip yoke for a g-body. Need a price on a Toyota rear end with disk brake ship to 79701


----------



## turbospirites

I probably just call what about a 1" delta duel dump kit or LA square


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Kiloz said:


> 8" cylinders Chrome
> 16" Cylinders Chrome
> Coil over deep cup
> Power Ball


8'' chrome 100$
16'' chrome125$
deep rev cups 55$
pwr balls 70$



abraham62 said:


> Do u have any slip yoke for a g-body. Need a price on a Toyota rear end with disk brake ship to 79701


g-body slip 200$... toy rearend w/disbrakes chrome 1850$.. raw 1100$... ship'n 250-300$ guestament :biggrin:



turbospirites said:


> I probably just call what about a 1" delta duel dump kit or LA square


no LA square.. we got LV image dumps we make here in house as well as adel ll super duty.


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG

Do u have a price for a slip yoke for a 76 glass house shiped to so. Texas


----------



## DIPN714

1ST PLACE TORRES SHOW;;DPR
BLACK MAGIC EQUITMENT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Do u have a price for a slip yoke for a 76 glass house shiped to so. Texas


yep 225$ plus ship'n 35$ :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## BIG ROC

Hey BMH, How much for 64 impala Upper and lower Arms Done and ready to be engraved and chromed and drilled for unbreakables (dont know what i should extend them to 3/4" or 1")?


And 2x3 impala Lower trailing arms upgraded to 2x4, and ready to be Engraved and chromed also?? 

All Shipped to 63104. Just trying to get quotes in comparison to the shops in town.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG ROC said:


> Hey BMH, How much for 64 impala Upper and lower Arms Done and ready to be engraved and chromed and drilled for unbreakables (dont know what i should extend them to 3/4" or 1")?
> 
> 
> And 2x3 impala Lower trailing arms upgraded to 2x4, and ready to be Engraved and chromed also??
> 
> All Shipped to 63104. Just trying to get quotes in comparison to the shops in town.


pm sent


----------



## rIdaho

Do you guys have any shorter rearends that are ready for a '62?


----------



## Clutch100

Do u have chrome hood hinges for 80s cadillac coupe?
N price on upper differential bushings for 79 rear end shipped to T9H1Z8


----------



## Biscaynedenny

I need those weld ins for impala lower control arms for ball joint for caprice spindles.i wanna order them tommorow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

rIdaho said:


> Do you guys have any shorter rearends that are ready for a '62?


yep in stock ready to go



Clutch100 said:


> Do u have chrome hood hinges for 80s cadillac coupe?
> N price on upper differential bushings for 79 rear end shipped to T9H1Z8


no on the hinges,, & yes we got the pivot bushings for the rearend 65$ a pr.



Biscaynedenny said:


> I need those weld ins for impala lower control arms for ball joint for caprice spindles.i wanna order them tommorow


in stock ready to go 40$ a pr..


----------



## Gineral

I'm looking for a set of chrome 12' cylinders new for sell. If you got some out got a lead on some inbox me Thx!


----------



## Clutch100

Do u have any bolt in rear drop mounts for 80s coupe deville ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Clutch100 said:


> Do u have any bolt in rear drop mounts for 80s coupe deville ?


yep.. 125$ raw.. 180$ chrome


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Gineral said:


> I'm looking for a set of chrome 12' cylinders new for sell. If you got some out got a lead on some inbox me Thx!


yep in stock.. pm sent


----------



## rIdaho

What's the price for one of those rearends raw, fabbed, and ready?


----------



## BIG ROC

hey black magic what is the difference between your pro magic uni-ball and your regularmagic ball


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG ROC said:


> hey black magic what is the difference between your pro magic uni-ball and your regularmagic ball


pm sent


----------



## BIG ROC

THE REAL BIG M said:


> pm sent


I didnt get it


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG ROC said:


> I didnt get it


my bad..:facepalm:jus got side tracked while i was gona pm you.. but yea pm sent


----------



## DIPN714

i just no my gears are complete;;;its only been 68 days:facepalm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> i just no my gears are complete;;;its only been 68 days:facepalm:


And how long did you wait for the new ones...LOL

You in the works Mr B.O.B aka Bi Gal

be ready to pay me sucka...LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> And how long did you wait for the new ones...LOL
> 
> You in the works Mr B.O.B aka Bi Gal
> 
> be ready to pay me sucka...LOL


THANKS MAN:drama:


----------



## rIdaho

...so what's the ticket on one of those rearends? Raw & ready, shipped to 83814. Thanks.


----------



## rIdaho

rIdaho said:


> Do you guys have any shorter rearends that are ready for a '62?


Need to skirt it.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

rIdaho said:


> ...so what's the ticket on one of those rearends? Raw & ready, shipped to 83814. Thanks.


650$ plus ship'n.. 200-250$ guestament


----------



## DIPN714

TESTED DA WHITE SKY COIL;;CBM DIS STRIPTER;;;;THEY GET ME TO DA BUMPER BUT TAKES 1 OR 2 MORE HITS;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT//////////


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What up everyone.


----------



## DIPN714

tru2thagame said:


> ]


]
ask them who took it last year;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;DA ELCO;;


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

And my little single pump shut it down the year before


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> And my little single pump shut it down the year before


would of shut it down again this year.. but had some trailer tire trouble on the way out & did'nt get there to it was over.. but still hop'd jus for the fun of it.. had a great time for the little that we was there.. it was packed like a mofo..


----------



## DCMotors

On the website, The Rockford Kit, Does that come with everything I may need as a beginner? What does it come with?,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DCMotors said:


> On the website, The Rockford Kit, Does that come with everything I may need as a beginner? What does it come with?,


yes the two pump street kit comes with the pumps.hoses,cups,donuts.dumps,fittings,switches,solinoids,cylinders.. you can add pwr balls & coils for an additional fee..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## Southside01




----------



## 83cadcoupe

Is your website up to date?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

83cadcoupe said:


> Is your website up to date?


no the prices need to be updated//


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

What up with the super show specials???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

still HUSTLIN' said:


> What up with the super show specials???


we always have some kind of deals.. jus keep a lookout for the specials to post.


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

THE REAL BIG M said:


> we always have some kind of deals.. jus keep a lookout for the specials to post.


:h5: I'm ready for the Vegas special....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## 88wagon

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC
> 
> that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
> all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


Big m this is erik from the crowd of alaska yall have any special on a 2 pump set up im gonna need everything coils magic balls hit me back or can u call me 907 -744-8750


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

88wagon said:


> Big m this is erik from the crowd of alaska yall have any special on a 2 pump set up im gonna need everything coils magic balls hit me back or can u call me 907 -744-8750


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*just a couple days to go :run:.. pre pay for your orders to pic up before the show at the shop.. or at the show..

black magic hydraulics 1-866-magic-33..*


----------



## projectr

do you guys have any specials on kits going on right now?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

projectr said:


> do you guys have any specials on kits going on right now?


yes we still have a few hot summer specials left.. check out the topic in the hydraulic forum bmh hot summer special


----------



## special_k

Price for bolt in drop mount kit for my 97 tc?
PayPal info?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

special_k said:


> Price for bolt in drop mount kit for my 97 tc?
> PayPal info?


thanks for your order


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

##
:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. BIG M black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## BIG GOOSE

THANKS 4 THE PARTS BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS HOPE TO DO MORE BUSINESS WITH YOU SOON!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
GOOSE KUSTOM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG GOOSE said:


> THANKS 4 THE PARTS BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS HOPE TO DO MORE BUSINESS WITH YOU SOON!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> GOOSE KUSTOM


:h5:


----------



## ghettoslick1

Hey homie are you guys reinforcing and extending control arms I need a pair of uppers sent to 19120


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ghettoslick1 said:


> Hey homie are you guys reinforcing and extending control arms I need a pair of uppers sent to 19120


yes we do.. what kind of car are they for :dunno:


----------



## BIG GOOSE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoslick1

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes we do.. what kind of car are they for :dunno:


95 Fleetwood


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ghettoslick1 said:


> 95 Fleetwood


250$ to extend & rienforce.. plus 25$ a arm for the core charge.. so 300$


----------



## BOUNZIN

you guys got full reinforced chasis for g-body, want the frame boxed a-arms trailing arms rear end etc


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

what up black magic family… can you inbox me a quote for 2 old school style pumps, thanks… also, would they come assembled or would have to put them together…???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ralph. Behalf of bmh its gonna be a few days for a response because big M and RON are on the road back from Casper ahow . give them a day or so or call oj at the shop, I believe the setup can come completes upon request.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

ok il call sometime next week then... thanx...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## az4life09

Alright bmh what's going on is been 2 weeks and still no phone call no nothing let me know something got a lot of money hanging out there not to be updated


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BOUNZIN said:


> you guys got full reinforced chasis for g-body, want the frame boxed a-arms trailing arms rear end etc





RALPH_DOGG said:


> what up black magic family… can you inbox me a quote for 2 old school style pumps, thanks… also, would they come assembled or would have to put them together…???





RALPH_DOGG said:


> ok il call sometime next week then... thanx...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





az4life09 said:


> Alright bmh what's going on is been 2 weeks and still no phone call no nothing let me know something got a lot of money hanging out there not to be updated


*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BOUNZIN said:


> you guys got full reinforced chasis for g-body, want the frame boxed a-arms trailing arms rear end etc


so you want a complete roller


RALPH_DOGG said:


> what up black magic family… can you inbox me a quote for 2 old school style pumps, thanks… also, would they come assembled or would have to put them together…???


you want the pumps only? if so yes the are together 415$ each so 830$ plus ship'n



az4life09 said:


> Alright bmh what's going on is been 2 weeks and still no phone call no nothing let me know something got a lot of money hanging out there not to be updated


*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## BOUNZIN

THE REAL BIG M said:


> so you want a complete roller
> 
> you want the pumps only? if so yes the are together 415$ each so 830$ plus ship'n
> 
> 
> *we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


i wanna get a price for a complete roller and also just a price on boxed frame, plan on doing a frame off redo of my car


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BOUNZIN said:


> i wanna get a price for a complete roller and also just a price on boxed frame, plan on doing a frame off redo of my car


chrome or raw on suspension??? you want frame powder coated or painted..color??


----------



## BOUNZIN

price both please for a raw frame and a candy brandy wine painted frame trying to see what i can afford this year. also all suspension raw cuz i'm not sure what i'm chrome plating aand what im gold plating


----------



## caddyking

What's your hours? I'm flying in on Saturday for a few days and you guys are one of my stops. :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BOUNZIN said:


> price both please for a raw frame and a candy brandy wine painted frame trying to see what i can afford this year. also all suspension raw cuz i'm not sure what i'm chrome plating aand what im gold plating


pm sent



caddyking said:


> What's your hours? I'm flying in on Saturday for a few days and you guys are one of my stops. :h5:


were open M-F 10-7


----------



## Elco

How much are your selenoids


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Elco said:


> How much are your selenoids


10$ ea.. accumax


----------



## 1lo84regal

I need to place a order bmh. I need a gear clamp and set of piston tank rods and bolts. Shipped to tx 78332


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

1lo84regal said:


> I need to place a order bmh. I need a gear clamp and set of piston tank rods and bolts. Shipped to tx 78332


the gear clamp is 55$..the piston rods are 20$ a set.. 25$ on the ship'n


----------



## 187PURE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> 250$ to extend & rienforce.. plus 25$ a arm for the core charge.. so 300$


How much for chrome plating?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

187PURE said:


> How much for chrome plating?


95$ ea.. upper


----------



## 187PURE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> 95$ ea.. upper


Ok roughly $500.. not bad


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

187PURE said:


> Ok roughly $500.. not bad


the uppers are 550$ extended,rienforced,capped molded & chromed 550$ plus cores 50$


----------



## Langbcvancan

Is there any shops in the seattle wa are to pick up bmh products from I'm lookin for wishbone and shocks thanx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Langbcvancan said:


> Is there any shops in the seattle wa are to pick up bmh products from I'm lookin for wishbone and shocks thanx


yea hit up shane from the majestics.. hes in portland org.


----------



## Fragoso87

I need some chrome 16 inch comp cylinders 1/2 inch.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Fragoso87 said:


> I need some chrome 16 inch comp cylinders 1/2 inch.


talked to you earlier,, thanks for your order


----------



## 187PURE

Somebody recommended 6 inch cylinders for hopping. They said it was better than 8s. Also, they said it was less pressure on the ball joints. What do you think? The guy knows his stuff btw.. Also, do I put a 6" shaft in an 8" casing?


----------



## mondo77

I have a 81 cutlass and I am confused on what coils I need to order, would like to hop higher. Right now if I get it going my frame hammers the ground, not good. I have 4 pumps 8 batts 3 wheels great, hops little. coils on the front very small. Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

187PURE said:


> Somebody recommended 6 inch cylinders for hopping. They said it was better than 8s. Also, they said it was less pressure on the ball joints. What do you think? The guy knows his stuff btw.. Also, do I put a 6" shaft in an 8" casing?


its really what ever you personal preffrence is..they been say'n that for years.. but i know what really works is our 8'' fat fat cylinders.. its like nite & day diffrence



mondo77 said:


> I have a 81 cutlass and I am confused on what coils I need to order, would like to hop higher. Right now if I get it going my frame hammers the ground, not good. I have 4 pumps 8 batts 3 wheels great, hops little. coils on the front very small. Thanks


well its a dbl pump your say'n.. is it v-6 or a v-8??


----------



## mondo77

v-8 striped down to almost nothing under the hood...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

mondo77 said:


> v-8 striped down to almost nothing under the hood...


with the v-8 dbl pump use the 4 3/4 ton..


----------



## mondo77

How much? and thanks for the advice.


----------



## Big_Money

I got the 4 1/2 ton coils from you'll awhile back and just put them in. I can't crush the full stack. How many rounds do I need. V8 cutlass. Bladder, full wrap.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Big_Money said:


> I got the 4 1/2 ton coils from you'll awhile back and just put them in. I can't crush the full stack. How many rounds do I need. V8 cutlass. Bladder, full wrap.


no less than 5 1/2 turns


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

mondo77 said:


> How much? and thanks for the advice.


155$ plus ship'n


----------



## mondo77

Got them today........can't wait to put them in. Thanks for the fast shipping and response....


----------



## BOUNZIN

THE REAL BIG M said:


> pm sent
> 
> 
> were open M-F 10-7


never got the pm homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*ATTENTION TO ALL BLACK MAGIC CUSTOMERS!!!

**THE REAL BIG M IS NO LONGER AN EMPLOYEE OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!! ANY AND ALL DEALS OR PENDING DEALS YOU HAVE BEEN SPEAKING WITH BIG M ON LIL EITHER PUBLICALLY OR THREW A PM PLEASE FORWARD TO MY PM BOX OR TO THE EMAIL WHICH IS [email protected]. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY DELAYS IN RESPONSE AND HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS TO EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM. WE DO HAVE A NEW GUY THAT WILL BE HANDLING ALL THE LIL BLACK MAGIC RELATED SALES AND INQUIRES BUT WE ARE HAVING ISSUES SETTING UP HIS PROFILE SO FOR THE TIME BEING HE WILL BE MONITORING UNDER MY NAME. THIS THE RON EGGERS, OWNER SO I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT HAVE OCCURRED BECAUSE OF THIS TRANSITION AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST AS A COMPANY TO FIX ALL ISSUES IN A TIMELY MANNER! THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR COMPANY AND PRODUCT LINE!!!!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:h5:


----------



## sour diesel

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :h5:


sent you a pm


----------



## Still Hated

WOW......!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:h5:


----------



## implala66

:wave: Still available? No engraving, just chrome/polished


----------



## stuckey126

Wassup homie can I get a price on a candle and two 3 prong switches and two 6 prong and 4 chrome switch extensions. 
Pm thanx


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS #1....IF YOU NEED ANY THING HIT US UP!!!!!
1-866-MAGIC33


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

What's the status of my order? Email sent.


----------



## dfdubb

Anyone know if the LV shop is open? I'm in town for work and have been calling their # but no answer.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

:scrutinize: :inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam


----------



## king debo

Just ordered a slip and stub from you guys today for my 64' Impala. Can't wait to get this driveshaft done!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup fam


Whats up mini chip...Thanks for your order today,,,you killing over there on the island. 



king debo said:


> Just ordered a slip and stub from you guys today for my 64' Impala. Can't wait to get this driveshaft done!


Thanks big homie, glad we could help. Should be to you soon.


----------



## stuckey126

stuckey126 said:


> Wassup homie can I get a price on asquare dump *candle* and two 3 prong switches and two 6 prong and 4 chrome switch extensions.
> Pm thanx


Never got a response and I can catch you guys on they phone


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

stuckey126 said:


> Never got a response and I can catch you guys on they phone


120 raw and 155 chrome and polished on candle and the 3 prong are 7.50 each and 9.50 each on 6 prong...3 each on chrome switch ext.. no more than 20 on shipping


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OR QUESTIONS HIT UP BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Got (6) of the digital 8 banks left. In stock

*$650.00 *


----------



## Elco

How much for a 1/2 block with side return and a backing plate no rods shipped 84120


----------



## Langbcvancan

I'm interested in a wishbone do you have a picture and a price


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Do have any piston kits? Pm me prices on kits from block up..


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

ANOTHER FULL FRAME CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE,HOPPER FRAME FROM BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Nice!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Nice!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMrFootball82

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> View attachment 1325514
> View attachment 1325530
> View attachment 1325546
> View attachment 1325490
> ANOTHER FULL FRAME CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE,HOPPER FRAME FROM BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..


 Things that make you go :nicoderm:let me get a better look


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

MrMrFootball82 said:


> Things that make you go :nicoderm:let me get a better look


WE JUST DID ALL THE SUPSENSION AND ASSEMBLY THE CUSTOMER BROUGHT THE FRAME ALREADY DONE...HIT UP THE SHOP FOR PRICES ON FULL IMPALA ROLLERS...702-222-2112


----------



## fred7788

sammyiii said:


> http://www.imgspice.com/fccu67dgbov4/iluhlukm.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Don't click


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

!!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> !!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
> We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
> We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------



## Hellcatnr1

Do you have any 2 pump kit that would be nice on my Buick 49?Dont need to hop =)


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Hellcatnr1 said:


> Do you have any 2 pump kit that would be nice on my Buick 49?Dont need to hop =)


YES WE DO BUT SINCE YOU ARE IN SWEDEN YOU WOULD HAVE TO GO THREW OUR DISTRIBUTOR OUT THERE MIKES HYD...HE IS FROM USO AND IM SURE YOU KNOW OF HIM OR HAVE SEEN HIM HE IS VERY BIG IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN SWEDEN


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> YES WE DO BUT SINCE YOU ARE IN SWEDEN YOU WOULD HAVE TO GO THREW OUR DISTRIBUTOR OUT THERE MIKES HYD...HE IS FROM USO AND IM SURE YOU KNOW OF HIM OR HAVE SEEN HIM HE IS VERY BIG IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN SWEDEN


Mike is good people


----------



## big gonzo

They are some good people there at black magic. I went in Saturday afternoon before super show, All I needed was a new gear.They were very busy working on some hoppers but they took the time to make sure that I got what I needed and they treated me like I was one of there high dollar customers. Thanks for the great service guys


----------



## Big_Money

You guys sell dump solenoids


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Big_Money said:


> You guys sell dump solenoids


FOR WHAT KIND OF DUMP SIR...


----------



## Big_Money

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> FOR WHAT KIND OF DUMP SIR...


Price on solenoid for Italian dump.
Also price for lower adjustables chrome for g body.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

DUMP SOL 25.00 AND I DONT HAVE THE CHROME IN STOCK BUT THEY WOULD BE 245.00


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Haters come get some

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


Can I get a hop with **** car


----------



## spook

any 2 pump specials? repeat customer.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

LOOKING TO GET A PAIR OF DONUTS, 3 / 8 ". .WHAT KIND OF STEEL DO YOU USE?


----------



## Dino 64

When should a lowrider require a wishbone?
I am trying to design one to fit my 64 Galaxie since the Ford frames are different than the Chevy Frames.
My 64 Galaxie 2 door hardtop has 12 inch coil over rear cylinders. I also removed my leaf spring rear suspension and converted it to trailing arms.
My question is as follows:
-The length from the cross frame bar to the top of the ford rear end housing is 11 inches fully dumped.
-As the rear cylinder approximately 6 inches, the length from the cross frame bar to the top of the ford rear end housing got longer to 12 inches.
-As the rear cylinder was fully extended, the length got longer to 14 inches from the cross frame bar to the top of the ford rear end housing.
Please help explain.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

The wishbone is for two reasons, first it eliminates the panhard, and second it allows for higher lock ups...I not real familiar with the older fords chassis, but they came leaf sprung and some 3link styles. The wishbone is designed to LAND in the X part of the frame, so I dont think this will adapt to your application


----------



## Dino 64

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> The wishbone is for two reasons, first it eliminates the panhard, and second it allows for higher lock ups...I not real familiar with the older fords chassis, but they came leaf sprung and some 3link styles. The wishbone is designed to LAND in the X part of the frame, so I dont think this will adapt to your application
















As you can see from the two photos, the top cross bar is where I plan to attach the heim joints portion of the wishbone and other end will connect to the top of the ford 9" rear end.
What has me baffled is that dumped the length is 11" and fully extended the length is 14". Will this cause damage to the transmission where the yoke moves in and out or what?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> The wishbone is for two reasons, first it eliminates the panhard, and second it allows for higher lock ups...I not real familiar with the older fords chassis, but they came leaf sprung and some 3link styles. The wishbone is designed to LAND in the X part of the frame, so I dont think this will adapt to your application


Would 1" box tubing with 5/8" heim joints be strong enough?

Box tubing will match the box ford frame. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

I dont think 1 x 1 box is enough...we would use 2x2 and 3/4 minimum


----------



## MinieMe209

spook said:


> any 2 pump specials? repeat customer.


:uh:


----------



## Dino 64

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> I dont think 1 x 1 box is enough...we would use 2x2 and 3/4 minimum


Thank you very much for your recommendations/opinion. It is much appreciated. I want to thank your staff for being professional and curtious when I called. I will definitely be using 2x2 box. Now I just need to design the dam thing. Thank you again.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

Have a new concern. 
When I welded these perch brackets I used my Eastwood MIG 135, using .6mm solid wire, and 75/25 CO2 argon shielding gas, in the highest setting. I made the one main pass and two additional passes for strength. 
I did not realize that the correct setting for 3/16 inch steel required .035 flux core wire and no gas.
Should I grind down those welds and pay somebody to weld with a heavier duty welder? 
Or am I ok.
I got the 2x2 1/4" box tubing for the wishbone that I plan to add also for additional stability. I will have those welded by a professional, by the way.
Your recommendation.
Unfortunately I live in Temecula, CA, because if not I would bring it to you.
Please help this Navy Man again.
Thank you 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## qbass

WTB the chrome 2 pump kit n power balls 
did you have in stock ?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Can't Wait til Monday! Black Magic Hydraulics Black Eye Friday Sale Starts Now! 

2 Pump Comp Kit consists of : (2) 1/2" Aluminum block pumps with backing plates, chrome H.D. 4 field Hitachi motor, chrome tig welded tank,Rockford Gear.
All 3/8" chrome fittings, polished & chrome DDRV dumps, 1/4" steel hex chrome slow down.
Choice of chrome 3/8" port U.S. made comp cylinders for 6" tp 12" Front deep cups, rear coil over with power balls, 5/16" donuts, All #6 High pressure Italian made hoses w/bite to wire crimp ends, (6) Accumax Solenoids. Choice of 4 or 6 panel with High Quality Cole Hersey switches. 15ft. 9wire cord. " $1250 shipped in the Continental U.S."

Adell-II Super duty, Square Dump. O.G. finish, our Exclusive Candle design that can be Rewond if Solenoid is ever burnt Lifetime Warranty. VS made with 7075 base material and A-2 Tool Steel spool and sleeve- Heat treated to 65 Rockwell.
Also Comes With Amphenol top Connector " $340 shipped in the Continental U.S."
SALE ENDS Dec. 3rd, 2014


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Our 1866-phone number is down today, if you need to contact us please call 1-702-222-2112 thank you


----------



## killer_caddy

need a price on a complete pump with chrome tank and black backing plate 
thank you


----------



## NYC68droptop

Best customer service in the business. Thanks for all your help men... Real riders helpin out real riders that's what's up


----------



## MrMrFootball82

hey blackmagic do u have a set of chrome molded upper a-arm with 1'1/2 tuck for a 77 coupe


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MrMrFootball82 said:


> hey blackmagic do u have a set of chrome molded upper a-arm with 1'1/2 tuck for a 77 coupe


no..we can custom build and get done in a few weeks turn around


----------



## Dino 64

Hello BMH,

I don't have enough room for a wishbone setup and not possible to weld tabs to the rear end housing due to the angle and limited space for my 1964 Ford Galaxie 500.

So my plan is to attach straight from the frame crossbar to the axle as shown in the picture.

The heims are RH And LH thread so they will be adjustable.

I am using the .25 inch box tubing as you suggested with 7/8 Chromoly heims.

My question is if this setup will work or not? 

Thank you for any suggestions or comments.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## k3nn3th86

i have a 93 fleetwood i want to run 16s in the back what all will need shipped 77373


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Custom Whammy Tank


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Now Accepting PRE ORDER'S for Marzocchi Gears For Feb. Arrival
#9 $189.00
#11 $205.00
#13 $205.00
Order Now to Get Yours


----------



## flaked85

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Now Accepting PRE ORDER'S for Marzocchi Gears For Feb. Arrival
> #9 $189.00
> #11 $205.00
> #13 $205.00
> Order Now to Get Yours


:h5:


----------



## cheechhydros

Ron how much for 8inch cylinders shipped for hopping? Zip code is 78573.


----------



## spook

Any tax specials like last years summer special?
or price check on chrome or black.

Front pump single italian dump, 8" cylinders 

back pump 2 italian dumps 12" cylinders 
for a 76 glasshouse. 

Im a repeat customer.
Georgetown TX 78626


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## WUTITDU

How much for 2 chrome/polished delta dump bodies. Just the blocks not the whole dump?


----------



## caprice on dz

spook said:


> Any tax specials like last years summer special?


X2, looking a set of italian dumps and some carlings, might need a few other odds n ends, gotta check the list


----------



## HeartBraker79

Can I get some info on the LV Image Dump (Chrome & Polished) a picture


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

The Tax Kit, 2Pump Set up with 4.5t Jammer Coils and Power Balls, With shallow cups $1150 or with Deep cups shown $1165 Till Supplies Last !! - See more at: http://s243.photobucket.com/user/Bl...er1_zpsoqjafemw.jpg.html#sthash.XL2nTItW.dpuf


----------



## kandypaint

Is there a east coast distributor Atlanta, Miami ect........


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Dino 64

What is the length of your 2.25 ton precut coils?

What are the color choices for the precut?

Thank you


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MrMrFootball82

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> no..we can custom build and get done in a few weeks turn around


 need a price also do 1'1/2 tuck wear on the tire bad


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## MrMrFootball82

MrMrFootball82 said:


> need a price also do 1'1/2 tuck wear on the tire bad


 ok now i know what i need set of upper control arms mold'd with 1' tuck chrome 4 a 77 cadillac coupe how much from your door 2 memphis tn


----------



## big pimpin

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


Can you give us some further insight on these gears? How are the internal seals structured? Steel/aluminum mix body or back to all aluminum? Port sizing?


----------



## Dirty ol South

does your pre wired hopping handle come with a plug on the end?


----------



## MrMrFootball82

uffin:


----------



## bodyman1979

big pimpin said:


> Can you give us some further insight on these gears? How are the internal seals structured? Steel/aluminum mix body or back to all aluminum? Port sizing?


. I would like to know the advantage of the gear clamp? Does it protect it from leaking between the seals?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

big pimpin said:


> Can you give us some further insight on these gears? How are the internal seals structured? Steel/aluminum mix body or back to all aluminum? Port sizing?


they are the e shape seal design. all aluminum and the port sizes are back to old specs with just a slight increase you would have to call the shop and ask ron for exact numbers....bottom line is they work like a mofo..lol


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

bodyman1979 said:


> . I would like to know the advantage of the gear clamp? Does it protect it from leaking between the seals?


the gear clamps help to keep the center of the gear where all the pressure is built in place and not swell or distort...the center section is the only part of the gear that can not be re-lapped or brought back to tolerance when worn,,, if you have the gear with the large port in the body its almost a must...either way it is a worth while investment to prolong the gears life


----------



## MrMrFootball82




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Toonz505

THANKS BLACK MAGIC :thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## spook

do you have anymore of these kits?


BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> The Tax Kit, 2Pump Set up with 4.5t Jammer Coils and Power Balls, With shallow cups $1150 or with Deep cups shown $1165 Till Supplies Last !! - See more at: http://s243.photobucket.com/user/Bl...er1_zpsoqjafemw.jpg.html#sthash.XL2nTItW.dpuf


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

spook said:


> do you have anymore of these kits?


Yes but not on sale, $1100 for the kit (not including coils $130 or power balls $70)


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Rez Dog 406

Thank You Black Magic for helping me actualize my dream of having a car with juice!







Eta: due to my poor grammar


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

ohh yeah


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## highhitterhydraulics




----------



## Toonz505

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

highhitterhydraulics said:


> View attachment 1747665


, Not Even Close, haha


----------



## spook

Thanks for my set-up.everything was there. excellent work..


----------



## Toonz505

:wave:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wheres the like button lol


----------



## MrMrFootball82

Dam that set'up :machinegun:'em


BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

MrMrFootball82 said:


> Dam that set'up :machinegun:'em


Is pretty gangster in that money green


----------



## MyKey

what batteries do you recommend?


----------



## Mu3ath

Hey bmh 
Im overseas do you offer international shipping?


----------



## Gmonie

What kit would you recommend for a 1981 Cadillac Sedan Deville how labor intensive are these to install?


----------



## Acesty6

black magic hydraulics is my favorite distributor so much into it have a nice day everyone


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Is BmH still active on LIL?


----------

